# Milan - Fiorentina: 29 settembre 2019 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Milan - Fiorentina, posticipo domenicale della sesta giornata di Serie A 2019/2019. Si gioca domenica 29 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Milan in crisi nera. Fiorentina che ha trovato la prima vittoria nel turno infrasettimanale

Dove vedere Milan - Fiorentina in tv?

Diretta su Sky ed in streaming su Sky Go

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Fiorentina, posticipo domenicale della sesta giornata di Serie A 2019/2019. Si gioca domenica 29 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Milan in crisi nera. Fiorentina che ha trovato la prima vittoria nel turno infrasettimanale
> 
> ...



La "sfida" tra maestro padre e figlio. Che bella roba...


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La "sfida" tra maestro padre e figlio. Che bella roba...



Perdiamo anche questa, giocano meglio di noi.


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

Spettacolooooooo, ci faremo inchiappettare pure da Montella.

Già vedo i gol di Chiesa e Ribery!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2019)

domenica facciamo segnare Ribery


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2019)

Ribery segnerà di sicuro giusto per far girare le palle ulteriormente verso Gazidis


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma Montella lo brrucia a Giampalo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2019)

Sconfitta contro Montella fin troppo prevedibile

Nel caso saremo in piena zona retrocessione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Settembre 2019)

Duarte meglio di Musacchio 
anche senza averlo mai visto giocare

non ci vuole molto...


----------



## Lambro (26 Settembre 2019)

La Fiorentina secondo me fin'ora ha giocato molto bene, la sua classifica è fasulla.
Ci vuole una partitona, ma non so fino a che punto noi siamo in grado di essere un altro Milan.
Quanto ci sarebbe servito un Llorente, un Ibra, gente di esperienza che ancora sposta in qualche modo, lo stesso Ribery.
Mah.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2019)

Montella sarà felice...


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sconfitta contro Montella fin troppo prevedibile
> 
> Nel caso saremo in piena zona retrocessione



Dipende


----------



## sipno (27 Settembre 2019)

Formazione già scritta per chi ha un minimo di cervello (quindi non Giampaolo)

-----------------------Gigio-----------------------
-Conti--------Musacchio-Romagnoli-Hernandes-
-------------------Bennacer-----------------------
---------Kessie---------------Calhanoglu---------
--------Suso------Leao--------Rebic--------------

Una volta azzeccata, che qualcuno spari dalla tribuna a Giampaolo mentre pensa di fare qualche cambio.


Da vedere il più presto possibile Duarte per poter sostituire Musacchio, così come Krunic per Kessie.

Bonaventura se torna in forma al posto di Cal... e non in ATTACCO!


----------



## sipno (27 Settembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dipende



Come speravo lo scorso anno, se avessi la certezza che dopo un'altra sconfitta esonerano Giampaolo, beh a quel punto tiferei fiorentina.

Quindi dentro Piatek Calabria e perdiamo pure questa... Ma ho idea che pure quest'anno la tardività ci costerà caro.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Fiorentina, posticipo domenicale della sesta giornata di Serie A 2019/2019. Si gioca domenica 29 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Milan in crisi nera. Fiorentina che ha trovato la prima vittoria nel turno infrasettimanale
> 
> ...



Serie B, dai.

Almeno se ne vanno tutti i cancri e forse ci cedono. Se no non ne usciamo.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2019)

ma sì dai, regaliamo punti anche a montella, tanto ormai...

gol di chiesa manco quotato. 

scommetto che l'********* in panca ripristinerà rodriguez e magari pure biglia. 
suso e la turca titolari imprescindibili, ovviamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Serie B, dai.
> 
> Almeno se ne vanno tutti i cancri e forse ci cedono. Se no non ne usciamo.



Nono sarebbe anche peggio. Quale scusa migliore per riportarci in serie A? Per carità. Piuttosto l'ennesimo anno senza Champions potrebbe essere finalmente la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso.


----------



## MarcoG (27 Settembre 2019)

Ora fare una o più vittorie sarà un problema emotivo oltre che tecnico, tattico o fisico...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nono sarebbe anche peggio. Quale scusa migliore per riportarci in serie A? Per carità. Piuttosto l'ennesimo anno senza Champions potrebbe essere finalmente la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso.



Mah, qui le gocce si susseguono di anno in anno senza terminare. Mi sono rotto di riascoltare il solito disco da quasi dieci anni, stiamo morendo lentamente per asfissia. Io sono per le cose definitive, magari dolorose. Ho l'impressione che il giochino non finisca più se non succede qualcosa di anormale.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Fiorentina, posticipo domenicale della sesta giornata di Serie A 2019/2019. Si gioca domenica 29 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Milan in crisi nera. Fiorentina che ha trovato la prima vittoria nel turno infrasettimanale
> 
> ...



Il problema più grosso in questo momento come per tutto l'anno passato io lo vedo sulla destra...l'accoppiata Calabria Musacchio spiace dirlo ma faticherebbe pure in serie B..sul pareggio di Belotti Musacchio si posiziona in modo davvero inconcepibile per un giocatore di serie A, aggiungiamo Suso che pascola e non copre per niente e Calabria che gioca gioca ma si fa uccellare sistematicamente come fosse all'esordio ogni partita e la frittata è fatta...preghiamo che Caldara rientri in fretta e non si faccia più male.


----------



## Butcher (27 Settembre 2019)

Vabé è persa.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2019)

*Designato Giacomelli per Fiorentina - Milan*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Settembre 2019)

Se non fermiamo chiesa e eibery ci battono. Speriamo tenga duro sui nuovi


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Giacomelli per Fiorentina - Milan*



*Probabili formazioni da Sky*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*




Ancora Kebabnoglu, Disuso e Pippontek.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



Pazzesco... Suso era senza energie a fine partita, le ha giocate tutte tutti i 90 minuti. Idem Ciapanoglu. Anche mettere Conti per Calabria non sarebbe una cattiva idea. In pratica zero turnover nonostante gli impegni ravvicinati.


----------



## shevchampions (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



Giusto dare continuità alla formazione che ha fatto vedere finora le cose migliori. Anche se, per me, ci saranno dei cambi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



squadra che vince non si cambia !


----------



## folletto (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



Quei due non possono mancare, incredibile. Sugo e Kebab gli insostituibili


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



A parte la questione suso che ormai è il mio cavallo di battaglia secondo me questa formazione non può reggere fisicamente un certo ritmo per tutta la partita.
E ormai è chiaro o almeno dovrebbe esserlo che il nostro equilibrio in campo dipende dal ritmo che imprimiamo.
Contro il toro l'uomo chiave nei passaggi linea-linea è stato calha, visto che suso fa il regista solo sul divano della sua mattonella, ecco perchè secondo me si dovrebbe giocare col 4-3-1-2 con calha vertice alto del rombo di centrocampo, davanti due punte vere.
In mezzo al campo due mezze ali dal grande passo, dalla grande resistenza e capaci sempre di proteggere la difesa.
Kessie è intoccabile, chissà che dalla parte opposta non possa avere un senso Krunic.
Quando in estate aprì una discussione sul calcio di Giampaolo avevo detto la mia circa le mezze ali e oggi , ancor di più , ne sono convinto : sono il motore e i polmoni di questo tipo di gioco.
Sarebbe questo, a mio modesto parere, l'unico milan capace di proporre questo tipo di calcio.


----------



## shevchampions (28 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A parte la questione suso che ormai è il mio cavallo di battaglia secondo me questa formazione non può reggere fisicamente un certo ritmo per tutta la partita.
> E ormai è chiaro o almeno dovrebbe esserlo che il nostro equilibrio in campo dipende dal ritmo che imprimiamo.
> Contro il toro l'uomo chiave nei passaggi linea-linea è stato calha, visto che suso fa il regista solo sul divano della sua mattonella, ecco perchè secondo me si dovrebbe giocare col 4-3-1-2 con calha vertice alto del rombo di centrocampo, davanti due punte vere.
> In mezzo al campo due mezze ali dal grande passo, dalla grande resistenza e capaci sempre di proteggere la difesa.
> ...



Finalmente abbiamo trovato il ruolo a Calhanoglu, la mezzala, l'unico che ricopre con decenza, e andiamo a destabilizzare anche il centrocampo (oltre al vertice alto dell'ipotetico rombo, o all'ala destra in questo caso) per cosa, esattamente? Calhanoglu ha polmoni, passo, può benissimo svolgere quel lavoro logorante di cui parli. Col Toro la sua applicazione è stata encomiabile, ed è riuscito anche in un paio di casi a ribaltare l'azione egregiamente. Ha fatto un extra lavoro difensivo perchè Leao a un certo punto non ne aveva più. Purtroppo il trequartista in questa squadra non c'è, o forse l'unico che potrebbe interpretarlo decentemente è Bonaventura, che al momento non è garanzia di prestazioni al livello degli altri (fisiche perlopiù).

Abbiamo una rosa lunga che, se gestita bene, può mantenere un livello dinamico alto durante la partita. Calhanoglu farà staffetta con Paquetà, che sa interpretare un po' meno bene, ad oggi, quel ruolo, ma che garantisce fisicità, visione e anche inserimenti centrali. Bennacer sta entrando in forma e, avendolo visto spesso, non avrà probabilmente bisogno di essere sostituito. Krunic farà riposare Frank, e Bonaventura si alternerà con Leao, interpretando il ruolo, come dicevo, un po' diversamente. Questa è la strada tracciata, credo che il mister lo abbia bene in testa e cerchi coerenza. Rebic? Bella domanda.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Settembre 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Finalmente abbiamo trovato il ruolo a Calhanoglu, la mezzala, l'unico che ricopre con decenza, e andiamo a destabilizzare anche il centrocampo (oltre al vertice alto dell'ipotetico rombo, o all'ala destra in questo caso) per cosa, esattamente? Calhanoglu ha polmoni, passo, può benissimo svolgere quel lavoro logorante di cui parli. Col Toro la sua applicazione è stata encomiabile, ed è riuscito anche in un paio di casi a ribaltare l'azione egregiamente. Ha fatto un extra lavoro difensivo perchè Leao a un certo punto non ne aveva più. Purtroppo il trequartista in questa squadra non c'è, o forse l'unico che potrebbe interpretarlo decentemente è Bonaventura, che al momento non è garanzia di prestazioni al livello degli altri (fisiche perlopiù).
> 
> Abbiamo una rosa lunga che, se gestita bene, può mantenere un livello dinamico alto durante la partita. Calhanoglu farà staffetta con Paquetà, che sa interpretare un po' meno bene, ad oggi, quel ruolo, ma che garantisce fisicità, visione e anche inserimenti centrali. Bennacer sta entrando in forma e, avendolo visto spesso, non avrà probabilmente bisogno di essere sostituito. Krunic farà riposare Frank, e Bonaventura si alternerà con Leao, interpretando il ruolo, come dicevo, un po' diversamente. Questa è la strada tracciata, credo che il mister lo abbia bene in testa e cerca coerenza. Rebic? Bella domanda.



Quattro sono i motivi :
-nei passaggi linea - linea calha deve lasciare la sua zona di competenza e fare da vertice alto del triangolo di centrocampo. Se ti rivedi la partita contro il toro o guardi le 'mappature' del gioco vedrai come è stato il turco a fare questo lavoro. Quindi era in teoria mezz'ala ma in tante fasi del gioco era il vero trequartista. Due compiti, due ruoli, doppio sforzo. Gli leverei il compito di 'mezzalare' per relegarlo a quel lavoro che per noi è fondamentale e forse abbiamo trovato l'uomo chiave. Negli schemi e nelle formazioni infatti suso risulta trequartista ma in realtà lo spagnolo la regia la attiva solo in fascia.
-la mediana ha bisogno di protezione stabile e fissa, un alter ego di kessie sulla catena di gioco mancina;
-suso senza palla e nella fase di non possesso offre apporto nullo facendoci soffrire maledettamente. Contro il toro i due gol in fotocopia sono arrivati da quella parte.
-Con calha in zona centrale nei passaggi linea - linea anche Piatek era esentato da quel lavoro che tanto male gli riesce di fare da collante dei reparti.

Quindi : due mezze ali tattiche e di posizione, un centrocampista avanzato, due punte e ampiezza garantita dai terzini.
Col rombo si gioca cosi.
Lo stesso ancelotti quando il suo milan non aveva equilibrio non ci pensava un attimo a puntare su gattuso e ambro mezze ali.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



.


----------



## shevchampions (28 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quattro sono i motivi :
> -nei passaggi linea - linea calha deve lasciare la sua zona di competenza e fare da vertice alto del triangolo di centrocampo. Se ti rivedi la partita contro il toro o guardi le 'mappature' del gioco vedrai come è stato il turco a fare questo lavoro. Quindi era in teoria mezz'ala ma in tante fasi del gioco era il vero trequartista. Due compiti, due ruoli, doppio sforzo. Gli leverei il compito di 'mezzalare' per relegarlo a quel lavoro che per noi è fondamentale e forse abbiamo trovato l'uomo chiave. Negli schemi e nelle formazioni infatti suso risulta trequartista ma in realtà lo spagnolo la regia la attiva solo in fascia.
> -la mediana ha bisogno di protezione stabile e fissa, un alter ego di kessie sulla catena di gioco mancina;
> -suso senza palla e nella fase di non possesso offre apporto nullo facendoci soffrire maledettamente. Contro il toro i due gol in fotocopia sono arrivati da quella parte.
> ...



Si ho capito quello che vuoi dire, ma non son d'accordo: col Toro, semmai, Calha saliva solo in fase di possesso, non in fase di non possesso, e più in un 4231 che in un 4312. Ed è quella la posizione giusta per lui, tantopiù che in un paio di circostanze si è abbassato per far salire Bennacer palla al piede a fare la stessa cosa, giocatore quest'ultimo che è molto più abile di lui nell'uscire dal primo pressing e strappare. L'intesa Calha-Bennacer nel ribaltare l'azione e posizionarsi alternativamente nei 2 centrocampisti dietro non è da sottovalutare. Questa mi sembra la strada, l'assenza di punti di riferimento anche in zona centrale, con Kessiè che fa quell'ottimo lavoro parallelo visto contro il Torino.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Settembre 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Si ho capito quello che vuoi dire, ma non son d'accordo: col Toro, semmai, Calha saliva solo in fase di possesso, non in fase di non possesso, e più in un 4231 che in un 4312. Ed è quella la posizione giusta per lui, tantopiù che in un paio di circostanze si è abbassato per far salire Bennacer palla al piede a fare la stessa cosa, giocatore quest'ultimo che è molto più abile di lui nell'uscire dal primo pressing e strappare. L'intesa Calha-Bennacer nel ribaltare l'azione e posizionarsi nei 2 centrocampisti dietro non è da sottovalutare. Questa mi sembra la strada, l'assenza di punti di riferimento anche in zona centrale, con Kessiè che fa quell'ottimo lavoro visto parallelamente contro il Torino.



Si , perfetto. Bravo. Hai colto nel segno : era un 4-3-3 apparente che in fase di possesso , grazie ai movimenti di calha, si tramutava in un 4-2-3-1.
Per una questione di equilibri sulle situazioni di palla persa e nella fase di non possesso io credo che anzichè usare questo sistema di gioco, che implica suso in fascia, sarebbe il caso di ripiegare su un 4-3-1-2 canonico con calha vertice alto del rombo di centrocampo.
Contro il toro abbiamo visto cosa succede non appena non riusciamo a tenere quel ritmo.
Su bennacer sono d'accordo però non possiamo permetterci che il cc lasci la sua zona di competenza e infatti nei due gol mancava clamorosamente l'uomo a protezione della difesa.
Insomma, quel 4-2-3-1 viaggia su equilibri tattici sottilissimi.


----------



## folletto (28 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A parte la questione suso che ormai è il mio cavallo di battaglia secondo me questa formazione non può reggere fisicamente un certo ritmo per tutta la partita.
> E ormai è chiaro o almeno dovrebbe esserlo che il nostro equilibrio in campo dipende dal ritmo che imprimiamo.
> Contro il toro l'uomo chiave nei passaggi linea-linea è stato calha, visto che suso fa il regista solo sul divano della sua mattonella, ecco perchè secondo me si dovrebbe giocare col 4-3-1-2 con calha vertice alto del rombo di centrocampo, davanti due punte vere.
> In mezzo al campo due mezze ali dal grande passo, dalla grande resistenza e capaci sempre di proteggere la difesa.
> ...



Già togliendo lo spagnolo e mettendo un giocatore più mobile e forte fisicamente, attivo in entrambe le fasi, la squadra migliorerebbe sensibilmente. Chalanoglu potrebbe anche dare un contributo se ritrovasse fiducia in se stesso ma credo sia un soggetto troppo fragile.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Fiorentina, posticipo domenicale della sesta giornata di Serie A 2019/2019. Si gioca domenica 29 settembre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Milan in crisi nera. Fiorentina che ha trovato la prima vittoria nel turno infrasettimanale
> 
> ...



Non avrei mai pensato di scriverlo dopo 5 giornate: interesse prossimo allo 0 per questa partita.

Maledetti, maledetti, maledetti.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Che ridere se perdiamo anche questa


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

Probabilmente ci stiamo trastullando tantissimo con moduli tattici o meno quando la verità è che siamo composti da gente indolente che puoi farla giocare con qualsiasi modulo al mondo, lo fara' sempre in modo incompleto.
Vorrei vedere la fine che fa' Suso con uno come Conte.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Probabilmente ci stiamo trastullando tantissimo con moduli tattici o meno quando la verità è che siamo composti da gente indolente che puoi farla giocare con qualsiasi modulo al mondo, lo fara' sempre in modo incompleto.
> Vorrei vedere la fine che fa' Suso con uno come Conte.



Se è finito sulla luna Perisic, figurati Suso...


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina secondo me fin'ora ha giocato molto bene, la sua classifica è fasulla.
> Ci vuole una partitona, ma non so fino a che punto noi siamo in grado di essere un altro Milan.
> Quanto ci sarebbe servito un Llorente, un Ibra, gente di esperienza che ancora sposta in qualche modo, lo stesso Ribery.
> Mah.



Mi sa che non le hai guardate tutte...


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



.


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non le hai guardate tutte...



Tutte no ma ho visto la produzione di gioco offensivo su whoscored, la media tiri a partita è tra le piu' alte del campionato, i loro problemi sono dietro ma davanti fanno paura.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Siamo lì a livello di rosa eh, che degrado


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Tutte no ma ho visto la produzione di gioco offensivo su whoscored, la media tiri a partita è tra le piu' alte del campionato, i loro problemi sono dietro ma davanti fanno paura.



Hanno fatto benino nelle prime due in attacco, col Genoa se avessero perso 6-0 sarebbe stato onesto, con l'Atalanta sono stati schiacciati, con la Samp hanno giocato malissimo e vinto fortunosamente.

Sono una squadra in cantiere come noi. Certamente hanno attaccanti che noi ci sogniamo, questo sì, a livello individuale.


----------



## Aron (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*




La vedo dura contro la velocità di Chiesa e uno della pasta di Ribery


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto benino nelle prime due in attacco, col Genoa se avessero perso 6-0 sarebbe stato onesto, con l'Atalanta sono stati schiacciati, con la Samp hanno giocato malissimo e vinto fortunosamente.
> 
> Sono una squadra in cantiere come noi. Certamente hanno attaccanti che noi ci sogniamo, questo sì, a livello individuale.



A me hanno sempre dato idea di freschezza offensiva , hanno affrontato napoli juventus e atalanta, facendo comunque sempre figure dignitosissime.
Con la samp non hanno superbrillato ma han sempre prodotto.
Non la sto paragonando all'Inter, la paragono al livello Milan, e a quel livello al momento siamo piu' o meno alla pari con la differenza che noi giochiamo sempre con uno spiaggiato a destra che devasta tutta l'emotività della squadra.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> A me hanno sempre dato idea di freschezza offensiva , hanno affrontato napoli juventus e atalanta, facendo comunque sempre figure dignitosissime.
> Con la samp non hanno superbrillato ma han sempre prodotto.
> Non la sto paragonando all'Inter, la paragono al livello Milan, e a quel livello al momento siamo piu' o meno alla pari con la differenza che noi giochiamo sempre con uno spiaggiato a destra che devasta tutta l'emotività della squadra.



Ma si, giocano nettamente meglio di noi, anche alcuni giocatori sono superiori ai nostri.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> A me hanno sempre dato idea di freschezza offensiva , hanno affrontato napoli juventus e atalanta, facendo comunque sempre figure dignitosissime.
> Con la samp non hanno superbrillato ma han sempre prodotto.
> Non la sto paragonando all'Inter, la paragono al livello Milan, e a quel livello al momento siamo piu' o meno alla pari con la differenza che noi giochiamo sempre con uno spiaggiato a destra che devasta tutta l'emotività della squadra.



Domani troveremo le condizioni ideale per giocare, a differenza di tutte le squadre affrontate finora.
Hanno qualità ma ci lasceranno spazi, giocano sotto ritmo, potremo giocare come vogliamo.


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Domani troveremo le condizioni ideale per giocare, a differenza di tutte le squadre affrontate finora.
> Hanno qualità ma ci lasceranno spazi, potremo giocare come vogliamo.



è l'unica speranza che ho.

la voglia di rivincita e di stupire di montella potrebbe essere la loro fregatura.


----------



## Bmw (28 Settembre 2019)

Tutt sti elogi la fiorebtina non lj merita detto cio il milan dovra sudare d brutto e giocare a testa alta


----------



## Maximo (28 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> A me hanno sempre dato idea di freschezza offensiva , hanno affrontato napoli juventus e atalanta, facendo comunque sempre figure dignitosissime.
> Con la samp non hanno superbrillato ma han sempre prodotto.
> Non la sto paragonando all'Inter, la paragono al livello Milan, e a quel livello al momento siamo piu' o meno alla pari con la differenza che noi giochiamo sempre con uno spiaggiato a destra che devasta tutta l'emotività della squadra.



E che soprattutto rallenta il gioco in modo imbarazzante


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Sinceramente non capisco chi parla bene di questa Fiorentina, non c’è mezzo giocatore che scambierei coi nostri. In più a livello difensivo sono veramente mediocri.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

*Formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco chi parla bene di questa Fiorentina, non c’è mezzo giocatore che scambierei coi nostri. In più a livello difensivo sono veramente mediocri.



hanno una rosa ben assemblata,in attesa di pedro che per me può fare la differenza. Il loro punto debole al momento è Mr Smile.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> A me hanno sempre dato idea di freschezza offensiva , hanno affrontato napoli juventus e atalanta, facendo comunque sempre figure dignitosissime.
> Con la samp non hanno superbrillato ma han sempre prodotto.
> Non la sto paragonando all'Inter, la paragono al livello Milan, e a quel livello al momento siamo piu' o meno alla pari con la differenza che noi giochiamo sempre con uno spiaggiato a destra che devasta tutta l'emotività della squadra.



Io impazzisco, non posso credere che lo spiaggiato sia titolare indiscutibile quando invece è una vera e propria palla al piede per questa squadra. Incredibile


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Male “star” del Milan sono Suso e Calhacoso, quelle della Fiorentia Ribery e Chiesa.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Settembre 2019)

boh io non capisco.....invece di provare a fare qualcosa di diverso si gioca sempre con gli stessi....

ma provare un attacco leao rebic con paqueta' dietro no eh....oppure mettere bonaventura dietro o a centrocampo e spostare chala...

anche il " maestro " si affida alla classica pallaasusoesperiamoinbene....

gia' ma per lui paqueta' ( non so se e' infortunato magari ) e' una buona mezzala....

ma come siamo messi......


----------



## 7vinte (29 Settembre 2019)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> boh io non capisco.....invece di provare a fare qualcosa di diverso si gioca sempre con gli stessi....
> 
> ma provare un attacco leao rebic con paqueta' dietro no eh....oppure mettere bonaventura dietro o a centrocampo e spostare chala...
> 
> ...



Ahimè concordo


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Settembre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco chi parla bene di questa Fiorentina, non c’è mezzo giocatore che scambierei coi nostri. In più a livello difensivo sono veramente mediocri.



Quindi tu,se ci fosse la possibilità non metteresti il loro Chiesa sulla nostra destra e lasceresti il camionista a vivacchiare?


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Settembre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quindi tu,se ci fosse la possibilità non metteresti il loro Chiesa sulla nostra destra e lasceresti il camionista a vivacchiare?



A me Chiesa non dice proprio nulla. Non sono mai stato fan di Suso ma è innegabile che il suo contributo è sempre stato fondamentale ora è inguardabile ma sarebbe utile recuperarlo. Andava venduto in estate ma non lo sostituirei mai con Chiesa.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Settembre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> A me Chiesa non dice proprio nulla. Non sono mai stato fan di Suso ma è innegabile che il suo contributo è sempre stato fondamentale ora è inguardabile ma sarebbe utile recuperarlo. Andava venduto in estate ma non lo sostituirei mai con Chiesa.



Rispetto il tuo pensiero,ci mancherebbe,ma se mi dici che Suso ha dato un apporto fondamentale ti ricordo che arriviamo sesti da anni,quindi non so a cosa ti riferisci.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> A me Chiesa non dice proprio nulla. Non sono mai stato fan di Suso ma è innegabile che il suo contributo è sempre stato fondamentale ora è inguardabile ma sarebbe utile recuperarlo. Andava venduto in estate ma non lo sostituirei mai con Chiesa.



Il fatto che Suso sia ritenuto inspiegabilmente fondamentale è uno dei disastri di questi ultimi anni, non tanto perchè lo ritieni tu ma perchè lo ritengono soprattutto societa' e allenatori.
Ci siamo abituati ad essere Susocentrici.
Io lo vorrei esclusivamente come pedina di ricambio, come uomo degli ultimi minuti messo all'ala per crossare, nulla piu'.
Invece è al centrissimo del progetto da anni, pur giocando benissimo 10 partite all'anno si e no, e malissimo tutte le altre, risultando deleterio tatticamente e mentalmente al resto della squadra.

Tutti insultiamo Calabria o Conti , o Kessie che è spesso fuori posizione, ma la catena di destra del Milan ha anche un altro colpevole che pascola sereno coprendo poco ,mai, e male.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Settembre 2019)

Mi dispiace molto dirlo e soprattutto farlo, ma finché ci sarà giampollo sulla nostra panchina non guarderò più il Milan. Ho già avvisato la mia ragazza dicendole che se mi dovesse venir voglia di guardare la partita, lei dovrà bacchettarmi e ricordarmi ciò che ho detto dopo Torino - Milan.

Il risultato lo seguirò e guarderò gli highlights, ma non perderò più il mio tempo a seguire una squadra allenata da uno che è più incapace di Gattuso. Spero in una vittoria del Milan e nell'esonero di Giampollo con conseguente ingaggio di uno tra Spalletti/Mourinho/Allegri. Ma non accadrà mai, ovviamente.


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Settembre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Rispetto il tuo pensiero,ci mancherebbe,ma se mi dici che Suso ha dato un apporto fondamentale ti ricordo che arriviamo sesti da anni,quindi non so a cosa ti riferisci.





Lambro ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Suso sia ritenuto inspiegabilmente fondamentale è uno dei disastri di questi ultimi anni, non tanto perchè lo ritieni tu ma perchè lo ritengono soprattutto societa' e allenatori.
> Ci siamo abituati ad essere Susocentrici.
> Io lo vorrei esclusivamente come pedina di ricambio, come uomo degli ultimi minuti messo all'ala per crossare, nulla piu'.
> Invece è al centrissimo del progetto da anni, pur giocando benissimo 10 partite all'anno si e no, e malissimo tutte le altre, risultando deleterio tatticamente e mentalmente al resto della squadra.
> ...



Capiamoci, Suso andava venduto. Da praticamente 6 mesi è palesemente fuori dal gioco e un po' di panchina gli farebbe bene ma basta andare a vedere i gol dell'anno scorso per capire che ha partecipato a praticamente 3/4 delle azioni. 
È al centro del progetto perché i dirigenti non sono riusciti a venderlo e anche perché Giampaolo pensava di adattarlo trequartista. Ma credere che Giampaolo non gli preferisse un trequartista di ruolo è malafede.
Fino a quando il modulo è questo non vedo alternative se non Bonaventura quando avrà 90 minuti nelle gambe.


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Suso sia ritenuto inspiegabilmente fondamentale è uno dei disastri di questi ultimi anni, non tanto perchè lo ritieni tu ma perchè lo ritengono soprattutto societa' e allenatori.
> Ci siamo abituati ad essere Susocentrici.
> Io lo vorrei esclusivamente come pedina di ricambio, come uomo degli ultimi minuti messo all'ala per crossare, nulla piu'.
> Invece è al centrissimo del progetto da anni, pur giocando benissimo 10 partite all'anno si e no, e malissimo tutte le altre, risultando deleterio tatticamente e mentalmente al resto della squadra.
> ...



Bravissimo, spesso dimentichiamo che il terzino destro gioca nella stessa fascia di quel paracarro che spesso e volentieri crea difficoltà a chi gli gioca dietro, fosse un fenomeno che fa 1 gol / assist a partita ci starei ma Suso non lo è affatto.


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Rispetto il tuo pensiero,ci mancherebbe,ma se mi dici che Suso ha dato un apporto fondamentale ti ricordo che arriviamo sesti da anni,quindi non so a cosa ti riferisci.



Non so cosa sia difficile da capire che con lui al massimo facciamo quinto o sesto posto mentre senza di lui si sarebbe arrivato nella parte destra della classifica. 

Capisco il discorso di cederlo per rimpiazzarlo con un giocatore migliore. Non capisco invece il discorso fatto oggi a fine settembre che vorrebbe Suso in panca...rimpiazzato da un altro giocatore più scarso e meno determinante che abbiamo già in rosa.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2019)

Mi auguro davvero giochino gli stessi identici 11 di giovedi sera.

Per lo meno, abbiamo fatti piu' tiri in porta che in tutte le amichevoli e le altre di giornate di campionato, messe insieme.

Se Piatek si da una svegliata forse stavolta vinciamo pure, ma forse.


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Al di là di tutte le questioni tecniche, direi che oggi il maestro si gioca Tutto. Se si vince ok se si perde per me verrà esonerato.


----------



## Goro (29 Settembre 2019)

Non guardate solo ai nomi, quel Castrovilli sta giocando tutte le partite alla grande...


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



mi sta bene partire con questi anche se preferire Rebic al posto di Suso e Paquetà dalla prossima al posto di Chala . Vediamo però di non avere il solito braccino che ci perseguita da anni sull eventuale 1-0


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Comunque questo 11 mi piace. Forse si poteva osare con paqueta al posto di chala o rebic al posto di suso ma... questi 11 mi piacciono.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Oggi voglio Leao e Piatek in gol!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI

Milan: Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao.

Fiorentina: Dragowski; Pezzella, Milenkovic, Caceres; Lirola; Castrovilli, Pulgar, Badelj, Dalbert; Chiesa, Ribery. *


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco chi parla bene di questa Fiorentina, non c’è mezzo giocatore che scambierei coi nostri. In più a livello difensivo sono veramente mediocri.



Ribery (si, anche questo Ribery) e Chiesa non sono meglio delle seghe che abbiamo in attacco? Avercelo Chiesa. Avercelo.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao.
> 
> Fiorentina: Dragowski; Pezzella, Milenkovic, Caceres; Lirola; Castrovilli, Pulgar, Badelj, Dalbert; Chiesa, Ribery. *



.


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao.
> 
> Fiorentina: Dragowski; Pezzella, Milenkovic, Caceres; Lirola; Castrovilli, Pulgar, Badelj, Dalbert; Chiesa, Ribery. *



Se è un 433,il modulo è giusto. 
Se paqueta non è al 100% allora i giocatori scelti sono quelli giusti. 
Rischiamo di soffrire la velocità di Chiesa ma abbiamo tutte le carte per fare bene in questa partita.


----------



## Mika (29 Settembre 2019)

Quando torneremo a giocare la Domenica alle 15?


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao.
> 
> Fiorentina: Dragowski; Pezzella, Milenkovic, Caceres; Lirola; Castrovilli, Pulgar, Badelj, Dalbert; Chiesa, Ribery. *



.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Sulla carta puo' essere una bella partita piena di botte e risposta, vediamo.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao.
> 
> Fiorentina: Dragowski; Pezzella, Milenkovic, Caceres; Lirola; Castrovilli, Pulgar, Badelj, Dalbert; Chiesa, Ribery. *



Ancora Suso, e va beh...


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao.
> 
> Fiorentina: Dragowski; Pezzella, Milenkovic, Caceres; Lirola; Castrovilli, Pulgar, Badelj, Dalbert; Chiesa, Ribery. *



Non potevo aspettarmi il panchinamento di Suso, sarebbe stato troppo, ma sono già contento che siano stati confermati terzino sinistro, regista e ala mancina.


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Settembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando torneremo a giocare la Domenica alle 15?



Arrivare alle 20:45 la domenica é sempre estenuante sapendo che bestemmierai come un pazzo per 90 e passa minuti...


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao.
> 
> Fiorentina: Dragowski; Pezzella, Milenkovic, Caceres; Lirola; Castrovilli, Pulgar, Badelj, Dalbert; Chiesa, Ribery. *



Forza Milan! Ho ancora qualche microscopica speranza che la stagione possa cambiare per il meglio. Fatemi sperare.
FORZA MILAN!


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao.
> 
> Fiorentina: Dragowski; Pezzella, Milenkovic, Caceres; Lirola; Castrovilli, Pulgar, Badelj, Dalbert; Chiesa, Ribery. *



Confermati gli 11 di Torino, giusto, va bene cosí. 
Però mi aspetto che i cambi vengano gestiti meglio. 
Occhio a castrovilli, chiesa e ovviamente a quel fenomeno di ribery


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Forza, vinciamo sta partitaccia, daje!


----------



## Raryof (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma ce la facciamo a fare un gol su azione di piede? chiedo troppo? 
Da quel che so si chiama calcio questo gioco e non Rigori.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Settembre 2019)

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ancora Suso, e va beh...



L’ho detto, i latrati di Arcore hanno sortito il loro effetto.

“È un grande campione, deve giocare da seconda punta o dietro le due punte, ma devono metterlo nelle condizioni di ricevere palla, cosa che finora non si è verificata“. (Belluccone 21 Settembre 2019)

“Non so chi vincerà, ma certamente se il Milan giocasse con Suso trequartista vincerebbe con diversi gol di scarto” (Belluccone, 17 Marzo 2019).


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Settembre 2019)

Hanno vinto tutte, momento perfetto per perdere e passare ancora una settimana di massacro mediatico.
Sono pessimista...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

Eccomi a San Siro, tutte le volte che mi sono messo in questo settore abbiamo sempre vinto in passato, speriamo bene.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Settembre 2019)

bene la conferma di hernandez e bennacer, ero convinto avrebbe rimesso i vecchi visto che si giocava dopo tre giorni.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Forza ragazzi! Buona partita a tutti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2019)

Giá mi viene il nervoso a vedere la Fiorentina in verde su sfondo verde


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma alla fine Suso sta giocando? non ho capito


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine Suso sta giocando? non ho capito



Credo non abbia toccato palla per ora.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Alla fine siamo tornati al 4-3-3


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine Suso sta giocando? non ho capito



Sta sistemando la sua mattonella, un altro po' di cemento a presa rapida


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Fallo demenziale su Chiesa che si butta sempre


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Settembre 2019)

Cascatore Chiesa colpisce ancora...

Questo è pronto per la giuve a fare gara di tuffi con dybala...


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Mah

Che brutta roba


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Stava facendo un'alta papera


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia sto Libery... semina panico


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Basta con 'sto papero.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma stava facendo lo stesso errore di domenica


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma azzeccassero un contropiede sti scemi


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Giá mi viene il nervoso a vedere la Fiorentina in verde su sfondo verde



anche suso, si sta mimetizzando


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

madonna con la testa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

Kebabnoglu fuori rosa subito.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma Suso è stato citato finora?


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

maledetto turco maledetto! 
Rigore per la Florentia


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia Liberi


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma dai continuiamo con questa oscenità di turco


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Le proverbiali discese di Calabria..a centrocampo ha già l'ossigeno alle ginocchia


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Che ha fatto Libery...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Ehhh ma chi prenderebbe Libery per Sugo!!!!!!!!1111111111111111


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

Ogni azione di Ribery è una sassata contro l’incompetenza di Gazidis


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

*Florentia in vantaggio *


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

che anziano Ribery


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ogni azione di Ribery è una sassata contro l’incompetenza di Gazidis



Che sia maledetto pure lui. Il peggior AD della Serie A.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (29 Settembre 2019)

Quel ritardato del turco pensa solo a passare indietro non sa fare altro e poi manda in porta gli avversari, sia maledetto


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Spettacolo, finisce in goleada. 

Che schifo.


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

No ma Musacchio è forte...che centrale. Terzo giocatore diverso in due partite che lo salta come birillo


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Musacchio si farebbe saltare anche da mio nonno, che cesso


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

E figuriamoci se questo para un rigore


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Vergognosi


----------



## ARKANA (29 Settembre 2019)

Comunque forse ora si inizia a capire del perché non voleva far giocare bennacer, oltre a perdere palloni non fa


----------



## Pit96 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma sì... continuiamo a far giocare Calhanoglu...


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Ehhhh ma c'è gioco"cit


----------



## R41D3N (29 Settembre 2019)

Musacchio è una sciagura!


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2019)

Già finita.


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

3 Gol in due partita, 3 minchiate di Musacchio ahaha


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ehhh ma chi prenderebbe Libery per Sugo!!!!!!!!1111111111111111



“Non cambierei nessuno dei nostri con nessuno dei loro” (cit.)


----------



## kYMERA (29 Settembre 2019)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Comunque forse ora si inizia a capire del perché non voleva far giocare bennacer, oltre a perdere palloni non fa



eh ma nel forum abbiamo solo grandissimi allenatori.
meglio biglia ad oggi.


----------



## Ambrole (29 Settembre 2019)

Chala nn può giocare, servono altre prove?


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ogni azione di Ribery è una sassata contro l’incompetenza di Gazidis


Lunedì si presenta in Lega Calcio a dire che la partita è irregolare perché Ribery è troppo vecchio per giocare a calcio


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Grande Calhanoglu! Grandissimo, titolare fississimo sempre!

Ribery è vecchio e strafinito è già stato detto?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Settembre 2019)

Un quarto d'ora Suso non ha toccato la palla


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

se sento un altro che mi dice che calhanoglu è meglio di qualcuno che gioca dalla serie B in su mi faccio bannare


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

La turca è l'anticristo.

Quando si spacca?


----------



## kekkopot (29 Settembre 2019)

Musacchio Chalanoglu... ma dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## R41D3N (29 Settembre 2019)

Record oggi, ho spento al 15 minuto


----------



## Ambrole (29 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> eh ma nel forum abbiamo solo grandissimi allenatori.
> meglio biglia ad oggi.



Ma non diciamo eresie, due partite ha giocato e due volte è stato il migliore in campo


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Musacchio si farebbe saltare anche da mio nonno, che cesso



Chissà come mai da 50 partite gli attaccanti attaccano tutti dal suo lato


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Invece Romagnoli non è un birillo nell'azione di Ribery... ma va va...


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se sento un altro che mi dice che calhanoglu è meglio di qualcuno che gioca dalla serie B in su mi faccio bannare



Nel ruolo è probabilmente il più scarso in Serie A


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma per quale motivo i nostri giocatori peggiorano sempre? Bennacer in coppa d'Africa non aveva sbagliato un passaggio e a Torino ha fatto un'ottima partita.. ora sta sbagliando tutto.

C'è chi ha il kaioken ... c'è chi invece si trova nel pianeta Re Kaio con gravita 50


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Disastro totale


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Io ve lo dico che retrocediamo


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Rischiamo un’imbarcata


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Comunque forse ora si inizia a capire del perché non voleva far giocare bennacer, oltre a perdere palloni non fa



Identico a Josè Mauri, sa liberarsi della palla velocemente e fa vaccate clamorose occasionalmente

Nulla più


----------



## kekkopot (29 Settembre 2019)

La cosa divertente è che siamo presi a pallate da Montella. lol


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

Ce ne fanno altri due nel primo tempo di questo passo


----------



## sipno (29 Settembre 2019)

Piatek quando si spacca? Ormai bisogna sperare nel fato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Ragazzi, ma Sugo ha toccato palla? Il fulcro del nostro Giuoco?


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

Ancora una volta la turca decisiva con.assist
Giusto che sia sempre titolare


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Ha toccato il palo9one suso!!!
e L'HA PERSO SUBITO


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Se ti ostini a far giocare Suso e Calhanoglu è giusto che tu perda *tutte le partite*.
E' la giusta ricompensa all'ottusità di un allenatore (e di una società, sia che imponga le scelte sia che non imponga di modificarle).
Facciamo pena.


----------



## R41D3N (29 Settembre 2019)

Quest'anno si lotta per la salvezza, è ufficiale


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Identico a Josè Mauri, sa liberarsi della palla velocemente e fa vaccate clamorose occasionalmente
> 
> Nulla più



Manco avessimo preso un calciatore dal Barça..titolare in una retrocessa


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io ve lo dico che retrocediamo



la primavera l'hanno fatta retrocedere ,forse è questo il famoso progetto Iliot


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Comunque tutta l'estate per la fissa di questo maledetto trequartista.. ora il nostro allenatore cambia 4-3-3... ma dirlo in estate che cosi prendevano sti benedetti esterni?


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io ve lo dico che retrocediamo



È la volta buona che si levano dalle palle tutti


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Come diceva Magda: non ce la faccio più, non ce la faccio più.


----------



## Teddy (29 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Chissà quante Plusvalenze che faremo a Giugno..


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Sta squadra non sarebbe prima manco in serie b


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Basta Sugo, basta! Basta!


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Identico a Josè Mauri, sa liberarsi della palla velocemente e fa vaccate clamorose occasionalmente
> 
> Nulla più



3 spanne sopra jose mauri


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma qualcuno che tiri qualche seggiolino in testa a Sugo e alla turca?


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

La cosa grave è che ci fosse gente che si aspettava che cambiasse le cose un calciatore titolare dell' Empoli. Il passaggio da Bakayoko a Bennacer è un abbassamento di livello incredibile


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Caceres era un senza contratto e sta annullando Suso.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Settembre 2019)

comunque Piatek è veramente un bidone... tecnicamente Andrè Silva era nettamente superiore


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Sto Cessacchio non fa a regalarlo?


----------



## Hellscream (29 Settembre 2019)

La società deve assolutamente ridimensionare tutto subito. Dicano che si gioca per la salvezza quest'anno, e mi auguro che appena menzionino soltanto le parole "quarto posto" e "Champions League" prima gli ridino e dopo gli sputino in faccia. Questa squadra di Milan non ha più NULLA.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Caceres era un senza contratto e sta annullando Suso.



Sugo si annulla da solo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

E' pronta la mattonella??


----------



## Ambrole (29 Settembre 2019)

Leao bennacer Theo sono gli unici a sembrare vivi


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Spero lì bombardino di fischi a fine primo tempo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma come si a pensare di impostare il gioco volendo attaccare le squadre con sempre 11 giocatori sotto la linea della palla?

O stai dietro e verticalizzi immediatamente, oppure pressi e cerchi di recuperare la palla alta.

Boh. Mi sembra un approccio presuntuoso.


----------



## 6milan (29 Settembre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Caceres era un senza contratto e sta annullando Suso.



Suso lo annullerebbe anche mia nonna. Anzi suso si annulla da solo


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

"Il Milan piace a Giampaolo" (Sky)

Ma che c. di allenatore abbiamo in panchina?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> La cosa grave è che ci fosse gente che si aspettava che cambiasse le cose un calciatore titolare dell' Empoli. Il passaggio da Bakayoko a Bennacer è un abbassamento di livello incredibile



Macché, Bakayoko non troverebbe mai posto nel centrocampo super tecnico di Giampaolo!!!!!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

ma vai a dormire donnarumma


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Caceres era un senza contratto e sta annullando Suso.



nettamente superiore a calabria e musacchio. e RR.

estremamente sottovalutato


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La società deve assolutamente ridimensionare tutto subito. Dicano che si gioca per la salvezza quest'anno, e mi auguro che appena menzionino soltanto le parole "quarto posto" e "Champions League" prima gli ridino e dopo gli sputino in faccia. Questa squadra di Milan non ha più NULLA.



Il bello è che oltre a non raggiungere obiettivi non valorizzeranno nessuno neanche in termini di mercato, Leao, Bennacer e compagnia bella varranno la metà di quanto valgono adesso..IL PROGETTO


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spero lì bombardino


Così è corretto.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' pronta la mattonella??



Da dare in testa a quello che fa giocare chi sta solo sulla sua mattonella.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Il Milan piace a Giampaolo" (Sky)
> 
> Ma che c. di allenatore abbiamo in panchina?



Dopo il gol "Giampaolo cerca di tranquillizzare i suoi"

Ma gli dovrebbe mangiare la testa!!!!


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma il grande gioco fatto contro il Torino?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma per quale motivo i nostri giocatori peggiorano sempre? Bennacer in coppa d'Africa non aveva sbagliato un passaggio e a Torino ha fatto un'ottima partita.. ora sta sbagliando tutto.
> 
> C'è chi ha il kaioken ... c'è chi invece si trova nel pianeta Re Kaio con gravita 50



Non si sono tolti ancora i vestiti pesanti, vedrai che quando vanno nello spogliatoio nel primo tempo si cambiano la maglia e si tolgono i pesi, così poi voliamo.


----------



## Ambrole (29 Settembre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> comunque Piatek è veramente un bidone... tecnicamente Andrè Silva era nettamente superiore



Ma perché dobbiamo dire sciocchezze solo perché stiamo perdendo


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Troppo lezioso theo


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Siamo a dir poco imbarazzanti


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Macché, Bakayoko non troverebbe mai posto nel centrocampo super tecnico di Giampaolo!!!!!!!



adesso se ne accorge la gente quanto faceva bakayoko


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Dopo il gol "Giampaolo cerca di tranquillizzare i suoi"
> 
> Ma gli dovrebbe mangiare la testa!!!!


Il problema è che sono delle seghe. Se provi a incazzarti per spronarli si cagano in mano.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Madonna ,l'asse Calabria-Suso credo sia la cosa più scandalosa che abbia mai visto in una squadra di calcio


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma il travione brasiliano al posto di Musacchio vogliamo provarlo?


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Il Milan piace a Giampaolo" (Sky)
> 
> Ma che c. di allenatore abbiamo in panchina?



È l’erede di Sacchi (cit.)


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Ahhahahahahahab che schifo dai


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Che spettacolo Libery comunque


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma perché dobbiamo dire sciocchezze solo perché stiamo perdendo



No, diciamo sciocchezze solo perché questa potrebbe essere la terza sconfitta consecutiva e non c'è un barlume di trama offensiva per recuperare


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Siamo pieni di gente che non sa cosa sia un passaggio a più di tre o quattro metri.
Ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

*Gol annullato a Castrovillari *


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Uno scempio.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il travione brasiliano al posto di Musacchio vogliamo provarlo?



Non è fidelizzato"cit


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Per fortuna che questo era in fuorigioco


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Per me stanno giocando contro, non si può prendere un gol così


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Chiudete tuttoooo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

I ragazzi della terza B.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Non comprendo il motivo per cui piatek viene cercato con queste palle alte. Non ne ha mai tenuta una, nemmeno lo scorso campionato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Liberi fortissimo, corre 8 volte i nostri


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Che pena guardare il Milan.


----------



## danjr (29 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adesso se ne accorge la gente quanto faceva bakayoko



Pensa che mi sto accorgendo anche di quanto fanno biglia e Rodriguez


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non comprendo il motivo per cui piatek viene cercato con queste palle alte. Non ne ha mai tenuta una, nemmeno lo scorso campionato.



Perchè l'********* in panchina vuole la boa


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Giampaolo non ci sta capendo nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

Maledetti tutti.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

"Suso deve accendersi"

Speriamo vada in autocombustione


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

speriamo i ragazzi non mollino (Giampi vs Torino)


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo Libery comunque



Riusciremmo a far fare bella figura anche a Pistorius senza protesi


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Ribéry gli pis in testa a Sugo.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Comunque vi ricordo che Hernandez è venuto qua per vincere la Champions eh


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Perchè l'********* in panchina vuole la boa



Un maiale non può allenare. Giamporco vattene.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Sparati, Sugo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Sugo è un rallentatore di "gioco"


----------



## Mavros88 (29 Settembre 2019)

11 zombie.. Centrocampo pessimo..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

Piatek is the new Tania Cagnotto.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ribéry gli pis in testa a Sugo.



Manco a farli sti paragoni, non scherziamo. E' come paragonare Cristiano Ronaldo a Ciofani.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Almeno, nella sua mediocrità, Calabria s'è incazzato.
Almeno ci tiene.


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

Ennesimo grande contropiede di suso. Fenomeno


----------



## kekkopot (29 Settembre 2019)

Non pensavo che l'avrei mai detto, dato l'odio che ho avuto nei suoi confronti da Allenatore ma...... a ridatemi Gattuso!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Siamo tornati allo scorso anno palla sugo e cross


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non pensavo che l'avrei mai detto, dato l'odio che ho avuto nei suoi confronti da Allenatore ma...... a ridatemi Gattuso!!!



.


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

E sto rigore?


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Era rigore comunque


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Non era rigore dai


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Ormai Piatek va solo alla ricerca del rigore non del gol


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non pensavo che l'avrei mai detto, dato l'odio che ho avuto nei suoi confronti da Allenatore ma...... a ridatemi Gattuso!!!



si ma praticamente diciamo cosi ogni anno con l'allenatore (o presunto tale) precedente


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma che angolo era quella roba? Palla all'indietro


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Solo su rigore possiamo segnare


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma che fa Niang...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Era rigore comunque



Non lo era. Taniof Cagnottek è più a terra che in piedi.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Passano gli anni ma la battuta dei calci d'angolo continua a essere peggio di un cruciverba di Bartezzaghi per i nostri giocatori.


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Esonero del mister obbligatorio, squadra allo sbando, altro che grande primo tempo a Torino, giocano a caso


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Finora si salva solo Leao.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

ma esoneriamo anche quello che lava gli scarpini visto che i nostri sono sempre a terra


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Che vergogna Piatek in area..


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

3 sconfitte consecutive, 4 in 6 partite, roba mai vista


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

I tunnel di tacco

Sembrano il Barça questi qui...


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Fanno quello che vogliono questi


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 3 sconfitte consecutive, 4 in 6 partite, roba mai vista



E' Sakki!!11!!!11


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2019)

Non vorrei dire, ma siamo a +1 sulla zona retrocessione ed a pari punti del Lecce.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 3 sconfitte consecutive, 4 in 6 partite, roba mai vista



Record su record...


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Ci stanno umiliando.


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Esonero del mister obbligatorio, squadra allo sbando, altro che grande primo tempo a Torino, giocano a caso



Summit domani, unità di crisi,tutto compatti con l'allenatore.


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Boh a me danno sempre più l'impressione di una squadra che in settimana non prova nulla..


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Che bello il nostro gioco, la passiamo a piatek o leao e questi la ripassano indietro


----------



## Ambrole (29 Settembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si ma praticamente diciamo cosi ogni anno con l'allenatore (o presunto tale) precedente



Non si riesce a capire che la allenatore non gioca.... I nostri giocatori non Hanno doti, STOP
La davanti solo leao può combinare qualcosa


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Veroniche, tunnel con i tacchi... mamma mia sembrano il Barcellona


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

tiri in porta???


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Esonero del mister obbligatorio, squadra allo sbando, altro che grande primo tempo a Torino, giocano a caso



In questo momento vedo solo Donadoni come unico candidato credibile. Non oso immaginare chi possa venire se Gazidis prendesse l’iniziativa di sceglierlo lui il tecnico.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

che scempio. 

ma non si vergognano ?


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Comunque Gattuso, nonostante tutti i limiti e gli insulti (pure i miei), l'aveva detto che serviva gente d'esperienza. Invece grazie a Gazidis sono andati a prendere quattro segaioli coi brufoli...


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

fallo inventato sul solito chiesa


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tiri in porta???


Quello di sugo, il nostro lider


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Devo dire che Montella è coerente: da noi perdeva e rideva, qui sta vincendo ed è scuro in volto.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Siamo impotenti.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

La balistica"cit


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Tutti fermi, nessuno sul primo palo


----------



## marcus1577 (29 Settembre 2019)

Per me dobbiamo giocare in contropiede con leao e rebic ...siamo scarsi meglio giocare di rimessa...
Soliti vergognosi in campo la turca susina e kessie 
Senza centrocampo dove vai


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Tutti fermi, nessuno sul primo palo



Mo ci pensa Sacchi a risolvere la situazione


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Si salvano veramente, benchè parzialmente, solo i nuovi.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Per me dobbiamo giocare in contropiede con leao e rebic ...siamo scarsi meglio giocare di rimessa...
> Soliti vergognosi in campo la turca susina e kessie
> Senza centrocampo dove vai



Dovrebbero mettersi tutti sulla linea della porta e cercare di non subire gol


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Si salvano veramente, benchè parzialmente, solo i nuovi.



Ma avete notato che tutti quelli che arrivano al Milan fanno bene le prime partite per poi disimparare a giocare a pallone?


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Perchè l'********* in panchina vuole la boa



Il fatto che la boa c’è, ma sta facendo l’esterno sinistro


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

anche quest'anno anche i nuovi sono entrati nel loop. se fa schifo lasquadra fanno schifo anche i pochi decenti. come sempre


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Ribery incazzato nero perchè i suoi non sono usciti in pressing, e stanno vincendo.
I nostri si scambiano cenni d'intesa.
Mah...


----------



## kYMERA (29 Settembre 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo eresie, due partite ha giocato e due volte è stato il migliore in campo



eresie? due partite e due volte che i gol partono da palla persa da lui e altri che ce li siamo scampati per miracolo.
il meglio del peggio fa comunque schifo eh


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Ahahahhahahahaha Sugo


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Sugo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

donnarummahahahahahah


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Indegni


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

sugo


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Che vergogna

Al peggio non c'è mai fine


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Lo proviamo sto Rebic per 45 minuti almeno?


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Giampaolo dovrebbe salire in tribuna, dare le dimissioni, e andare a casa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2019)

Al 42’ manifesto del Milan... i difensori palleggiano dietro per evitare la pressione della Fiorentina.
10 passaggi di prima, almeno un paio rischiosi, poi finalmente la palla arriva a Romagnoli libero che verticalizza e li..... stop, aspettiamo il resto della squadra che sale.

Qual é lo scopo?
Ma un bel calcione avanti è andare a caccia della seconda palla non renderebbe di piú?

Concetti sbagliati. Abbiamo concetti sbagliati. Poi li applichiamo pure male, ma anche se li applicasssimo bene... non caveremmo comunque un ragno dal buco.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Domani mi aspetto qualche intervista ad uno dei nostri "c'è rabbia, dobbiamo lavorare per tramutare i fischi in applausi"cit


----------



## danjr (29 Settembre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Si salvano veramente, benchè parzialmente, solo i nuovi.



I nuovi? Leao e basta stop. Hernandez non sa cosa fare eccetto falli dal limite, benaccer... mi sta facendo rimpiangere biglia


----------



## sipno (29 Settembre 2019)

Ormai nemmeno la mamma di piàtek difenderebbe il piàtek


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Una grande Fiorentina che stramerita il vantaggio.

Noi duecento passaggi come ormai giochiamo da anni senza mai combinare niente.

UN solo vero tiro in porta da fuori area, con Suso.

Area sempre riempita malissimo , con questo paracarro polacco che è sempre solo vs 5 o 6 fiorentini, con Suso e persino Leao che non vanno sul secondo palo, con Calhanoglu che si nasconde sempre sempre, quando cavolo le creiamo le occasioni se siamo l'unica squadra al mondo che mette in area 1 giocatore contro 6?

Appena appena ne mettiamo due in piu 'qualcosa succede, ma è ovvio santocielo!

Cosa ho fatto di male per meritarmi questi anni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ormai le partite del Milan sono come una terapia per un male da cui sai che non guarirai, si fanno per inerzia...


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Hernandez è diventato Rodriguez. Mai cercato in velocità tra l’altro. squadra assolutamente statica


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Settembre 2019)

In attacco non riusciamo a costruire nulla.

Parrà a me ma siamo peggiorati dall'anno scorso.


----------



## ilcondompelato (29 Settembre 2019)

La turca deve essere tribunato.
Almeno questo contentino sarebbe il minimo sindacale
Sono davvero stufo di vedere questo coso spacciato per calciatore


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Che scempio, forse conviene ne facciano 3 nel secondo tempo così mettiamo una pietra sopra 'sta roba.


----------



## Gabry (29 Settembre 2019)

Bene Leao e Calabria, fatica Bennacer in fase difensiva ma è sempre meglio di Biglia. Malissimo Suso, Piatek e Chala.


----------



## elpacoderoma (29 Settembre 2019)

Fischiavano Seedorf ora ci becchiamo Suso è Calhanoglu


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Non ho parole, difficile commentare sta roba. Di sicuro bisogna che la società intervenga, mai toccati livelli così bassi


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> I nuovi? Leao e basta stop. Hernandez non sa cosa fare eccetto falli dal limite, benaccer... mi sta facendo rimpiangere biglia



Concordo. Dei nuovi bene solo Leao. Bennacer, come a Torino, sbaglia veramente troppo. E stiamo parlando del playmaker, cioè il giocatore che per principio non può sbagliare nulla.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Distorcendo Vecchioni, direi: "Fischi a San Siroooooo"


----------



## sipno (29 Settembre 2019)

Buttiamo dentro e paq per piatek e cal.

4231 e avanti tutta.

Piatek al centro è solo un fastidio per i nostri quando provano ad accentrarsi.

Maledetto Leonardo... chi ***** hai preso!?


----------



## 7vinte (29 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia che schifo. Vergogna!


----------



## MarcoG (29 Settembre 2019)

C'è da dire che siamo in costruzione (teorica) e stiamo affrontando brutte squadre in brutti momenti. La fiorentina è in palla dalla prima giornata, non devono illudere i risultati, e l'inter è nella sua fase filotto. Serviva considerare che sarebbe stato necessario un po' di pragmatismo in queste giornate...
Ok costruire qualcosa, ma serve che nel mentre non si perdano tutte...


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In attacco non riusciamo a costruire nulla.
> 
> Parrà a me ma siamo peggiorati dall'anno scorso.



Se vuoi far giocare Piatek come boa e lasci costruire il gioco a Suso con i suoi tempi, che cosa pretendi?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (29 Settembre 2019)

Abbiamo la mentalità del passaggio indietro.
Anni e anni e anni di schifosi passaggini all’indietro


----------



## marcus1577 (29 Settembre 2019)

Kalic era scarso higuain scarso andre silva e scarso e piatek????
Per me erano meglio i primi 3
Questo e scarso forte 
Centrocampo con gli ex empolesi e contropiede con leao rebic
Fuori suso la turca e kessie


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

A questo punto è giusto rimpiangere Gattuso.
Non faremo nemmeno metà di 68 punti se continuiamo così


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2019)

Mi piacerebbe conoscere le reali condizioni di Jack. Nel secondo tempo lo metterei al posto di Calha o al posto di Piatek spostando Leao al centro dell’attacco


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma esattamente gli esaltati per il primo tempo col torino con tanto di futuro roseo dalla prossima dove sono?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Settembre 2019)

L’Inter peggiore e ridicola di 15/20 anni fa non era paragonabile a tutto ciò. Dubito che una grandissima del calcio sia mai caduta in disgrazia così in basso e per così tanto tempo. Siamo l’esempio della ridicolaggine, mi vergogno di tifare per il Milan degli ultimi anni.
Meno male che quest’anno ho smesso di vedere le partite alla seconda giornata va


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

Spettacolo sconcertante. 40 minuti di dominio imbarazzante della fiorentina, negli altri 5 abbiamo pasticciato nel nostro centrocampo

CALHANOGLU VATTENE


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

E poi ,quanti errori tecnici santamadonna, quante cose da amatori ho visto , a partire dal turco e la sua cappella sul gol, a Donnarumma che para di testa senno' era n'altra gattona ,da calabria suso che hanno un feeling paragonabile a salvini e di maio.

Sinceramente qualcuno rideva se si parlava di retrocessione, io non ne sarei così certo, è una spirale senza fine e finchè non si prova qualcosa di veramente diverso io la vedo malissimo, ma l'uscita non c'è perchè Suso non verra' mai sostituito , Piatek uguale.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Settembre 2019)

Ribery noi ce lo sognamo!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Ci mancherebbe solo il goal di Boa teng teng teng


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Settembre 2019)

Non ci credo che siamo questi. Non ci voglio credere.
Giochiamo con paura, senza palle, senza cattiveria, senza idee. L'unico sufficiente per ciò che mi riguarda é il ragazzino del 2000.


----------



## gabbon17 (29 Settembre 2019)

Gioco da serie B. Imbarazante


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente gli esaltati per il primo tempo col torino con tanto di futuro roseo dalla prossima dove sono?




Del risultato me ne frego, ho visto la prestazione. Stiamo migliorando. Cit.


----------



## 1972 (29 Settembre 2019)

difesa imbarazzante con due centrali che so du mummie . quando scrivevo molto tempo fa su romagnoli fui tacciato di essere tifoso giallorosso. a novembre ci aspetta un trittico di partite dove raccoglieremo zero punti, o si vince oggi o si cambia allenatore altrimenti so caicsi amarissimi....


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Riusciamo a peggiorare ogni anno.


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Spero venga esonerato adesso Non so cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci sto scempio.
Rispetto a Gattuso parliamo di un dilettante allo sbaraglio.


----------



## Walker (29 Settembre 2019)

Non c'è limite al peggio.
Una delle peggiori partite che abbia mai visto in mezzo secolo di Milan.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

Kessiè, calhanoglu e bennacer e Calabria stanno sbagliando OGNI SINGOLA PALLA che gli capiti di toccare


----------



## marcus1577 (29 Settembre 2019)

Pacheta bonaventura krunic bennacer e leao e rebic punte...


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Settembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma esoneriamo anche quello che lava gli scarpini visto che i nostri sono sempre a terra





Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se vuoi far giocare Piatek come boa e lasci costruire il gioco a Suso con i suoi tempi, che cosa pretendi?



Bah Suso è stato tutto il tempo in un angolo, avrà toccato 5 palloni in tutto.

È una squadra assemblata male e scarsa, inallenabile. 

Da questi attaccanti è impossibile tirare fuori un attacco coerente.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Spero venga esonerato adesso Non so cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci sto scempio.
> Rispetto a Gattuso parliamo di un dilettante allo sbaraglio.



Non sperarci. La società è complice.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se vuoi far giocare Piatek come boa e lasci costruire il gioco a Suso con i suoi tempi, che cosa pretendi?



Basta scuse, Giampirla è colpevole ma Pippontek è da metà Marzo che fa pena al pene. Per me va messo fuori rosa. Bacca era Pelè al confronto.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E poi ,quanti errori tecnici santamadonna, quante cose da amatori ho visto , a partire dal turco e la sua cappella sul gol, a Donnarumma che para di testa senno' era n'altra gattona ,da calabria suso che hanno un feeling paragonabile a salvini e di maio.
> 
> Sinceramente qualcuno rideva se si parlava di retrocessione, io non ne sarei così certo, è una spirale senza fine e finchè non si prova qualcosa di veramente diverso io la vedo malissimo, ma l'uscita non c'è perchè Suso non verra' mai sostituito , Piatek uguale.



C'è poco da scherzare. Servono 40 punti rapidamente... non fosse altro perché potrebbe iniziare ad avanzare la paura e le femminucce della rosa potrebbero cascare nell'equivoco di pensare che l'obiettivo stagionale sia salvarsi... salvo poi fallire anche quello...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Riempire la rosa di ragazzini e dai a loro la maglia del Milan e presentarsi a San Siro. Squadra di ragazzini ? Va bene allora affidagli a un top allenatore...no vengono affidati ad un altro non abituato a certe pressioni. 

10 mln a 4 dirigenti che insieme non riescono a capire certe cose che vengono capita da gente qui dentro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In attacco non riusciamo a costruire nulla.
> 
> Parrà a me ma siamo peggiorati dall'anno scorso.



difesa peggio, attacco uguale. nessuna sorpresa nel vedere tutto ciò


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2019)

Suso pur giocando male ha creato la giocata più pericolosa. Per questo deve giocare sempre perché a conti fatti non abbiamo nulla di meglio e in un momento storico di scarsità generale, non capisco perché continuare a chiedere il suo “panchinamento”. Leao si dimostra sempre pericoloso e con ottimi piedi (le palle che mette in mezzo sono sempre ben calciate. Vorrei cercasse di più il tiro)


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Settembre 2019)

imbarazzante! siamo peggiorando!
cmq il male in questo momento: Suso, Calabria (non becca un cross), Kessie (non offre niente in attaco), Chalanoglu
STOP con questi qui! SVEGLIATI!


----------



## singer (29 Settembre 2019)

Io ragiono in modo semplice: chi schiera Chalanoglu va allontanato a prescindere. L'anno scorso Gattuso, quest'anno Giampaolo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

Piatek dalla disperazione oggi praticamente gioca sulla stessa linea di Kessiè e calhanoglu per prendersi lui le palle, peccato che non ne sia capace e stia facendo più danni che altro


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Settembre 2019)

Siamo la peggior squadra di A.
È incredibile, ogni allenatore, giocatore o dirigente che viene da noi diventa una pippa.

Non so cosa mi porti a guardare sta schifezza.

Evidentemente era il Torino ad essere in giornata no giovedì, ma noi siamo riusciti a perderci lo stesso.

Sinceramente non saprei neanche che fare... proverei Paquetá al posto del turco ma non mi attendo miracoli. Qui possiamo pareggiarla solo con un episodio.

Occupiamo poco l'area quando ci sono i cross e quando abbiamo l'opportunità di una ripartenza perdiamo tempo e gli altri si sistemano. Sempre. Non abbiamo alcuna qualità in avanti, lo scorso anno ci salvava killer Piatek ma si è mediocrizzato pure lui. Se fosse rimasto Cutrone credo giocherebbe lui.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Riempire la rosa di ragazzini e dai a loro la maglia del Milan e presentarsi a San Siro. Squadra di ragazzini ? Va bene allora affidagli a un top allenatore...no vengono affidati ad un altro non abituato a certe pressioni.
> 
> 10 mln a 4 dirigenti che insieme non riescono a capire certe cose che vengono capita da gente qui dentro.



Quotissimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> difesa peggio, attacco uguale. nessuna sorpresa nel vedere tutto ciò



Attacco uguale? Non diciamolo neanche per scherzo, qualcuno potrebbe crederci.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ripeto, mi auguro leao centrale e Rebic a sinistra.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ribery noi ce lo sognamo!



"Ma per favore, Ribery è vecchio scoppiato e strafinito, sennò mica il Bayern lo mandava via a zero. La strada degli Under 25 voluta da Gazidis è l'unica via! Non c'è altra possibilità. O come direbbe Maggie, There Is No Alternative! Plusvalenze sicure, facciamo i big money col player trading, la struttura societaria moderna, anglofona e progressista antirazzista con i managers strapagatis milionis di euros uozzamerica Idiott1!1!1111"


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2019)

Piatek è imbarazzante, deve smettere di lasciarsi cadere a ogni minimo tocco.


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2019)

Sul rigore con grandissima azione di ribery si è visto cos'è la tecnica in velocità.
Mandate qualche video ai vari DS, AD e allenatori che abbiamo avuto in questi anni. 
Non la tecnica da fermi di Calhanoglu. Tecnica andando a mille... E con 36 anni. 
Noi siamo indietro perché ancora non abbiamo capito che i nostri giocatori offensivi devono tutti essere capaci di fare quello che ha fatto Frank. 
Invece neanche mezzo giocatore nostro può fare una cosa simile. 
Stessa cosa per Chiesa che non è maradona tecnicamente... Però da 3 piste à tutti i nostri per il giusto mix di tecnica, velocità, potenza e voglia di fare.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Un gioco lentissimo, mille tocchi, nessuno che abbia il coraggio (o la capacita') di fare un dribbling o di girarsi.
Sara' la paura sara' la pressione, sara' che coi ragazzi difficilmente puoi giocare serenamente se ti chiami Milan, pero' i ragazzini li ha presi pure l'Inter ma sembrano LEONI.

Piatek comunque mi ha veramente abbondantemente deluso.
Sono mesi che è un paracarro semi inutile, sempre anticipato sempre posturalmente mal messo quando gli passano il pallone, non ne tiene uno che sia uno, di testa non ne prende UNO quando donnarumma rinvia su di lui, viene regolarmente mangiato sempre.
Purtroppo con suso e lui abbiamo un attacco indecente.

Sufficiente Leao che almeno mostra di essere un giocatore di calcio con le idee di calcio, nulla di clamoroso purtroppo neanche qua pero'.


----------



## chicagousait (29 Settembre 2019)

Obiettivo della stagione è la salvezza. Altro che champions


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah Suso è stato tutto il tempo in un angolo, avrà toccato 5 palloni in tutto.
> 
> È una squadra assemblata male e scarsa, inallenabile.
> 
> Da questi attaccanti è impossibile tirare fuori un attacco coerente.



Basta guardare la differenza col ragazzino a sinistra per comprendere cosa debba fare un attaccante esterno.
Suso dopo il gol è rispuntato toccando molti palloni, sempre rallentando l'azione. Emblematico il filtrante di Calabria, con lo spagnolo che invece di tentare l'1 contro 1 è rientrato sprecando l'ennesima profondità data dalle punte.
Le prime sotituzioni da fare sono Rebic per Suso, poco dopo Paquetà o jack per Chala, almeno questi 2 attaccano l'area


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Settembre 2019)

Povero diavolo, che pena mi fai. Stagione che rischia di essere buttata a settembre


----------



## Devil man (29 Settembre 2019)

Abbiamo avuto 60% di possesso palla!! Praticamente abbiamo sprecato 45 Min in passaggi inutili in mezzo al campo...


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Riempire la rosa di ragazzini e dai a loro la maglia del Milan e presentarsi a San Siro. Squadra di ragazzini ? Va bene allora affidagli a un top allenatore...no vengono affidati ad un altro non abituato a certe pressioni.
> 
> 10 mln a 4 dirigenti che insieme non riescono a capire certe cose che vengono capita da gente qui dentro.



“La gente qui dentro” è la stessa che ha sempre schifato Insigne e Mertens e sbrodolava per gli acquisti di Calhanoglu e Rodriguez. Quindi si.....credo che qui direttori sportivi non ce ne siano...


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Del risultato me ne frego, ho visto la prestazione. Stiamo migliorando. Cit.


----------



## Casnop (29 Settembre 2019)

La peggiore frazione di partita dell'anno, una delle peggiori degli ultimi anni. Dispiace immensamente vedere il Milan in queste condizioni.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Berluscaroni stile Zombie. Avrà sentito il cyborg o il presidente del Milan club parlamento


----------



## kYMERA (29 Settembre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Giampaolo dovrebbe salire in tribuna, dare le dimissioni, e andare a casa.



sinceramente non giocano neanche male quando giocano, per il resto ogni gol viene perso per continui errori individuali dove personalmente penso non sia colpa dell'allenatore.
Semplicemente sono scarsi i giocatori ed è evidente.


----------



## 6milan (29 Settembre 2019)

Siamo davvero scarsi nn c'è che dire. Cambiano gli allenatori ma il gioco è sempre quello, giochiamo da fermi, tutti ad aspettare la palla, nessuno che si propone, tutti dimorosi nessuno con cattiveria agonistica e personalità. Ma vi rendete conto che chiunque gioca contro di noi gioca veloce, verticalizza, attaccanti che si muovono tagliano, tirano, si buttano su tutti i palloni in aria, coprono tutto il fronte offensivo. Sono davvero senza parole, una squadra di pippe. E nn solo perché sono giovani, tanto sono convinto che ribery da noi avrebbe fatto la panchina visto che abbiamo il fenomeno spagnolo


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Comunque non è possibile che l'anno scorso, giocavamo con i tre davanti, e dicevamo in tutte le lingue che i due esterni andavano cambianti se volevano continuare con questo modulo. Non abbiamo esterni che sappiano fare gli esterni..e cosa facciamo? Arriva un altro allenatore e passa al trequartista con Suso per tutta l'estate.. ora ad ottobre torniamo ai tre davanti con il problema dello scorso anno.

Oh ma è incapacità o malafede?


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

Dai che oggi perdiamo contro Montella e alla prossima contro Gattuso


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Fitto dialogo tra il Condor Galliani e Berluscaroni in tribuna


----------



## singer (29 Settembre 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La peggiore frazione di partita dell'anno, una delle peggiori degli ultimi anni. Dispiace immensamente vedere il Milan in queste condizioni.



Le costanti negative degli ultimi tre anni sono il Turco e, in misura minore, Suso. 
Basterebbe applicare un po' di logica spicciola per capire da dove ricominciare.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Settembre 2019)

La faccia di Giamburrasca mentre esce dal tunnel sembra quella di chi saliva al patibolo durante la Rivoluzione Francese.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Vabbè dai la Fiorentina ha più vissuto"cit


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Rebic non lo vede proprio. Sta cosa non la mando giù. Cosa è stato preso a fare?


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Fuori Kessie dentro Krunic.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fitto dialogo tra il Condor Galliani e Berluscaroni in tribuna



Questi se lo ricomprano. 
Secondo me ritornano in pompa magna.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

ahahaha Galliani e Scaroni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Settembre 2019)

Grandi voi che ancora vedete sta squadra, quest'anno manco 1 minuto ho visto, si sapeva ampiamente che avremmo fatto fatica a salvarci.


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma il nostro regista


----------



## Casnop (29 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> sinceramente non giocano neanche male quando giocano, per il resto ogni gol viene perso per continui errori individuali dove personalmente penso non sia colpa dell'allenatore.
> Semplicemente sono scarsi i giocatori ed è evidente.


Sono giocatori giovani, senza grandi capacità agonistiche, male guidati, ed ora schiacciati dal peso plumbeo della maglia che portano sulle spalle.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

ottimo rientro in campo


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque non è possibile che l'anno scorso, giocavamo con i tre davanti, e dicevamo in tutte le lingue che i due esterni andavano cambianti se volevano continuare con questo modulo. Non abbiamo esterni che sappiano fare gli esterni..e cosa facciamo? Arriva un altro allenatore e passa al trequartista con Suso per tutta l'estate.. ora ad ottobre torniamo ai tre davanti con il problema dello scorso anno.
> 
> Oh ma è incapacità o malafede?


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai la Fiorentina ha più vissuto"cit



Ma cit de che?
Tutti questi cit che metti ad ogni post sono incomprensibili ed irritanti perchè quasi sempre non riportano le parole dette da qualcuno


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Settembre 2019)

Non la sto guardando. Come ho già detto in altri topic finché ci sarà giampollo non guarderò il Milan. Sto guardando Supernatural con la morosa e tra un episodio e l'altro controllo il Milan. Stiamo facendo pena come sempre?


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Rebic non lo vede proprio. Sta cosa non la mando giù. Cosa è stato preso a fare?



Manca, ovviamente, la fidelizzazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Sugo e Turca
Sugo e Turca
Sugo e Turca
Sugo e Turca


----------



## kekkopot (29 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non la sto guardando. Come ho già detto in altri topic finché ci sarà giampollo non guarderò il Milan. Sto guardando Supernatural con la morosa e tra un episodio e l'altro controllo il Milan. Stiamo facendo pena come sempre?



Peggio


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non la sto guardando. Come ho già detto in altri topic finché ci sarà giampollo non guarderò il Milan. Sto guardando Supernatural con la morosa e tra un episodio e l'altro controllo il Milan. *Stiamo facendo pena come sempre?*


*
*
... di più.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Piatek fuori area è veramente una mezza tacca.
Ma perchè insistono a coinvolgere uno che non può giocare in quel modo?


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Secondo tempo indecente , dai che piglia il rosso musacchio e la finiamo del tutto.


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Dai Giacomelli il colpo di grazia


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Che scandalo Mustacchio


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Che sciagura Musacchio: Ribery si era fermato.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

che t.d.c. musacchio. 

bravo idiota.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Se lo espellono è assurdo


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

A Suso manco passano più la palla, però è titolare inamovibile


----------



## ARKANA (29 Settembre 2019)

Che animale musacchio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Intervento da arancione, orribile


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Il rinnovo ah certo per sto bidonazzo


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Sto cesso di musacchio che cancro


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Espulso quel cesso di Mustacchio


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

rosso ciao


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Ottimo dai, almeno alla prossima vedremo Duarte. Peggio di pippacchio sarà difficile.


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Con il grande tifo dei commentatori di sky


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Settembre 2019)

Evvai che non arriva ad Halloween Giampaolo


----------



## Pit96 (29 Settembre 2019)

6 punti in 6 partite

Non ho più parole


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Finita.


----------



## ARKANA (29 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Se lo espellono è assurdo



Assurdo di cosa? Ha fatto un entrata da 3 categoria


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

Ahah rosso... ridicoli


----------



## kipstar (29 Settembre 2019)

L'espulsione ci sta....


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Esonero immediato dai


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Rosso giusto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Ci sta, Liberi poteva farsi veramente male

Che razza di intervento è?


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma diamo Zapata al Genoa


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma rosso per quale motivo???


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Speriamo non veda più il campo questo scempio di giocatore


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Giampaolo ha già pronta la scusa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2019)

Ripenso sempre all'addio a zero di zapata. A cifre congrue sarebbe stato oro in questo milan


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

Meglio non commentare ambrosini....


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma diamo Zapata al Genoa



"Tanto ci abbiamo i giovani nel sangue, noi".


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Giamburrasca che dice 4-4-1 pensando che qualcuno davvero lo consideri


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

Musacchio peggio di Bonera


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma diamo Zapata al Genoa



20 spanne sopra Musacchio, lo dico da tre anni


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma Duarte?


----------



## kYMERA (29 Settembre 2019)

La Florentia Viola non vince fa Febbraio... era matematico vincesse contro di noi. Mi chiedo solo perchè non ci scommetto la casa sopra.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma come si fa a contestare questo rosso, inutile nettissimo stupido fatto dal Charra Garrua Musacchio, uno che voglio vedere spedito sulla luna per un'entrata del genere a meta' campo senza motivo se non la sua frustrazione di essere un giocatore di melma.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma rosso per quale motivo???



Tacchetti altezza tibia su Ribery a centrocampo.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

vediamo chi toglie l'********* in panchina


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

Duarte


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Esce piatek ma tiene fisso sugo, questo Milan è ancora più scarso di quello di bacca-luiz adriano


----------



## 6milan (29 Settembre 2019)

Rosso sacrosanto intervento da giocatore di 3 categoria. Dallo inutile lontanissimo dalla porta


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Espulsione che succede solo a noi. Mi raccomando Boban e Maldini tacete ancora. Meno male che ha tolto piatek,


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Settembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma esoneriamo anche quello che lava gli scarpini visto che i nostri sono sempre a terra





kYMERA ha scritto:


> La Florentia Viola non vince fa Febbraio... era matematico vincesse contro di noi. Mi chiedo solo perchè non ci scommetto la casa sopra.



Ha vinto quattro giorni fa a Genova.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Quando arriva un minimo pallone interessante, Piatek è sempre SEMPRE SEMPRE SEMPRE fermo

Vai vai, accomodati in panchina


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> La Florentia Viola non vince fa Febbraio... era matematico vincesse contro di noi. Mi chiedo solo perchè non ci scommetto la casa sopra.



Ha vinto 3 giorni fa con la Sampdoria


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Il polacco credo chiederà la cessione nel dopo partita.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

ahahahahahaah


----------



## ARKANA (29 Settembre 2019)

Ottimo, sotto di un gol e toglie la punta per un difensore XD


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma duarte sarà pronto? Io avrei aspettato la primavera


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

E Sugo e la Turca che non escono


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Che giocatore Pulgar


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Lo esonerano stasera dite?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Settembre 2019)

Ha smesso di darci falli per 5 minuti, poi chiaro che nascono falli di frustrazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E Sugo e la Turca che non escono



I fuoriclasse non si toccano


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Settembre 2019)

Toglie Piatek per difendere il risultato


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

il rosso ci sta tutto, dai. 

a parti invertite lo avremmo invocato tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Settembre 2019)

hahahahaha che cambio assurdo. Stiamo perdendo, lo sai, Giampollo?


Ribery comunque é la dimostrazione che giocatori esperti servono come leader, eccome.

Chi sarebbe il nostro leader? Romagnoli?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Settembre 2019)

Suso inamovibile, eh... Grazie Maestro!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Lo esonerano stasera dite?



No, aspettano Genova che ovviamente vinciamo e poi tutti uniti per l'obiettivo comune


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Non è che cambia molto con o senza Piatek li davanti..un soprammobile


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Madonna sta sega di Chalanoglu .


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Settembre 2019)

La balistica... ah ah ah...


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Il terzo cambio sarà Rebic per Leao all'80esimo.

Schiatta Giampaolo


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

No ma deve giocare Calabria


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No, aspettano Genova che ovviamente vinciamo e poi tutti uniti per l'obiettivo comune



Non penso proprio vinceremo a Genova


----------



## kekkopot (29 Settembre 2019)

I tifosi intonano qualche coro di contestazione... si son svegliati?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Settembre 2019)

Una società seria multerebbe ****acchio per 150000 euro e lo terrebbe fuori rosa per un mese. Ma noi in società abbiamo Boban e il capitano


----------



## Ambrole (29 Settembre 2019)

Il cartellino rosso è colpa di chi crea tensione nei tifosi parlando di Champions, quando bisognava dire subito che questa squadra può lottare per 6-8 posto.
In seconda battuta è colpa dei tifosi che non riescono autonomamente a capire il reale valore di questa rosa.
Cambiare allenatore sarebbe una enorme fesseria


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Tacchetti altezza tibia su Ribery a centrocampo.



Si, dopo averlo rivisto era netto. Che scempio di giocatore Musacchio.


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Il predestinato. Calabria


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Esonerare il pupazzo muppet in panchina, altrimenti si rischia la retrocessione


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il polacco credo chiederà la cessione nel dopo partita.


Fa bene che ci sta a fare qua? 
Anche Paqueta' dovrebbe chiederla.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Bravo Duarte


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Settembre 2019)

Suso e ciapanoglu sempre 90 minuti... difendiamo lo 0-1 adesso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2019)

La cosa di cui ho paura è che se esonerano giampollo son capaci di chiamare prandelli. Altro nome che è girato spesso in orbita milan come giampollo ai tempi.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio vinceremo a Genova



Esatto, se non ci danno il rigorino non segnamo manco a porta vuota, vedi kessie col torino


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Cosa si lamentano? Il contropiede se non lo avesse fermato l'arbitro l'avrebbe fermato uno tra Sugo e Caganoglu


----------



## Mika (29 Settembre 2019)

Gordon Singer è in tribuna a fianco di Scaroni... davanti a questo scempio io domani imporrei l'esonero di Giampaolo. Non ci sta capendo più nulla. Allegri o Spalletti subito.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

chi è l'ultimo genio sulla nostra panca che ha perso 3 gare di fila ?


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Chalanoglu finalmente un incursione in velocità....peccato verso la nostra porta.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Cioè non pressano, non fanno una sega di niente i nostri.


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa di cui ho paura è che se esonerano giampollo son capaci di chiamare prandelli. Altro nome che è girato spesso in orbita milan come giampollo ai tempi.



O donadoni.l orrore


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Attacco uguale? Non diciamolo neanche per scherzo, qualcuno potrebbe crederci.



dal nulla al nulla


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

E Susina continua a corricchiare tra le margherite


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Calabria-Sugo potenza allo stato puro


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Ha senso continuare a guardare questa partita, neanche abbiamo la cattiveria la grinta per cercare un qualcosa.
Ora si rischia un tracollo mica da ridere,se non cambi l'allenatore rischiamo la retrocessione seriamente.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

gli altri anni suso durava almeno da agosto a ottobre, quest'anno manco quello ha fatto. 

sto cesso maledetto.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Settembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> O donadoni.l orrore



Donadoni è almeno un paio di categorie superiore a questo..


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma uno che corre al posto di Susa no eh


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> chi è l'ultimo genio sulla nostra panca che ha perso 3 gare di fila ?


Credo Montella?


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Donadoni è almeno un paio di categorie superiore a questo..



Stesso livello,mediocrità fatta allenatori


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Pascoliamo per il campo.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ancora il turco. Il maledetto turco. E chi tiene in rosa. Basta.


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Dimettetevi tuttiiiiii


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

*2-0 Castrovillari*


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Ahahhahahaah basta vi prego, non ci arrivo a fine anno


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Notte fonda.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Finita e questo Dollarumma che non trattinene nulla


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

6 mln di euro all'anno per cappellare una domenica si e l'altra pure.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Ottimo pallone perso da Caganoglu per il suo secondo personalissimo assist!!!!!!!


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

Sempre il turco. Sempre


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

si va verso l'imbarcata, ma io non mai mai mai visto un Milan così penoso , forse quello del girone di ritorno con Inzaghi che fu indecente.
Ma qui fa ancora piu' male perchè siamo a Settembre sant'iddio, qui c'è davvero da preoccuparsi , ma tanto eh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

premiata ditta calhanoglu donnarumma in azione!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Altra palla persa da ****** Chalanoglu


----------



## ARKANA (29 Settembre 2019)

Se non lo cacciano stasera non lo cacciano più


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Settembre 2019)

Spero in un 3/4 a 0.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Altra perla del turco.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

credo sia un record una contestazione della curva a settembre.


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

La turca ancora decisiva


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Altra grande giocata della Turca.


----------



## sipno (29 Settembre 2019)

Questo è troppo.

Che lo esonerino e basta!

Non è accettabile sta cosa dai


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Boh se non lo esonerano stasera quanto meno per dare una scossa faremo fatica a salvarci


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

basta basta basta


----------



## 1972 (29 Settembre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 6 mln di euro all'anno per cappellare una domenica si e l'altra pure.



ma che dici!!! il turco tra torino e fiorentina ha perso tre palle che ci son costati 3 gol.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Mi viene da piangere o gettare la tv dalla finestra


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Credo sia la peggiore partita degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Settembre 2019)

Abbiamo un allenatore da retrocessione e lotteremo per non retrocedere...


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Calhanoglu una prestazione inguardabile.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

"Voglio ringraziare anche l'amico Donnarumma per la sempre preziosa collaborazione".


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ok, basta. Stacco.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Sugo e Turca due giocatori praticamente in uscita.. ed abbiamo deciso di puntarci.

Malafede da parte di tutti


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Settembre 2019)

E finalmente ho esorcizzato il ricordo di Milan - Benevento 0-1 con questa spettrale indegna esibizione odierna.


----------



## Mika (29 Settembre 2019)

Abbiamo fatto fare gol a Castrovillari... chiudete tutto. Mi arrendo. Uno scempio così non l'ho mai visto.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu una prestazione inguardabile.



Ancora non lo ha tolto. Ancora sta lì.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Tranquilli, col torino si sono viste tracce di gioco, aspettiamo "cit


----------



## nik10jb (29 Settembre 2019)

basta chalanoglu basta!!!!!!!! scarso, oltre a non fare niente ci fa prendere gol ma gioca sempre e tutta la partita! Mi sento male ogni volta che scende in campo con la maglia del milan


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Buahahahah qua finisce 4-5 a 0


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

*Ancora rigore la Florentia*


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Se avessimo una tifoseria dovrebbero tornare a casa scortati dal primo all'ultimo stasera.


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Uahahahah, ma non possiamo ritirarci dal campionato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2019)

Se ripenso a chi si scandalizzava quando qualcuno già invocava l'esonero dopo la prima partita contro l'udinese.... Certe cose si vedono fin dall'inizio, poche balle. Abbiamo visto a che è servito dare più tempo


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Il grande campione dell'Empoli retrocesso...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

al peggio non c'è mai fineeeeee


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

La farsa, rigore.


----------



## ARKANA (29 Settembre 2019)

Sembro puzza di imbarcata


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

rotfl, altro rigore.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Miglior difesa del 2019"cit


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Mi sa che rischiamo la serie b


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

game over.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Che forte sto Bennacer!! 

Bakayoko non è adatto al gioco di Giampaolo


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Davvero incredibile Bennacer si è incessato..pazzesco


----------



## uolfetto (29 Settembre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco chi parla bene di questa Fiorentina, non c’è mezzo giocatore che scambierei coi nostri. In più a livello difensivo sono veramente mediocri.



già prima della partita almeno 4/5 li avrei scambiati volentieri...


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Se avessimo una tifoseria dovrebbero tornare a casa scortati dal primo all'ultimo stasera.


I primi che dovrebbe essere murati dentro lo stadio sono i dirigenti.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Settembre 2019)

Ahahah ahahahahah abbiamo perso contro Montella


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

ahahaha lo ha graziato, doveva mandarlo fuori


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Almeno ha parato un rigore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Settembre 2019)

Il punto piu basso di sempre.

La squadra stacca dopo ogni gol subito.

Esonerate Giampollo ma ormai ha fatto terra brucciata con tutta la rosa


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il grande campione dell'Empoli retrocesso...



È il faro" cit

Questa è la fine che fai se ti affidi a 20enni segaioli come ha detto qualche utente poco fa


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ma Montella lo brrucia a Giampalo



mi autocito


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma cosa esultano? Ora parte la remuntada?


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Grande Gigio, perderemo solo 2-0.


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma chi sta commentando? Quel mangiam di Ambrosini?


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Settembre 2019)

Stasera si è capito perché Bennacer non giocava.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma guardate la GRINTA con cui giocano i fiorentini.
La stessa che hanno TUTTI contro di noi, perchè semplicemente noi siamo talmente molli talmente molli che facciamo esaltare chiunque.
Guardate come va nei contrasti Chiesa e guardate come va Suso.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma levare il turco fa male?


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> I primi che dovrebbe essere murati dentro lo stadio sono i dirigenti.



Da Aivan in giù. Tutti colpevoli, compreso Maldini.


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

Ecco perché Bennacer non giocava. Ma non c’è da sorprendersi. È giovanissimo e inesperto. Le colpe sono ai piani alti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Settembre 2019)

Sul DAZN tedesco stanno criticando ampiamente la societa per una rosa senza giocatori d'esperienza e carisma


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Castrovillari che si mangia tutto il centrocampo nostro


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero incredibile Bennacer si è incessato..pazzesco



Ma perché gioca Biglia!?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

io penso che prenderemo il terzo comunque


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma levare il turco fa male?



E' proibito dal codice di Hardcore.


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

Per fortuna che suso è ancora in campo a deliziarci con le sue giocate


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Settembre 2019)

Non ce la faccio più.

Punto più basso di sempre.


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2019)

Bennacer disastroso, inadeguato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Sugo penso abbia raggiunto un livello mai toccato prima, veramente indegno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Bennacer disastroso, inadeguato.



Non c'è niente di meglio, tra lui e Biglia è un festival delle vaccate


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Dai almeno Duarte non la passa a Donnarumma a differenza di Musacchio


Il tifoso che ha detto a Giampaolo di andare via


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2019)

C'è chi critica Donnarumma. Senza di lui penso perederemmo tutte la partite almeno 3 - 0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma un allenatore che sotto 0-1 dopo un espulsione toglie la prima punta vi sembra normale? 20 minuti dopo é ancora non si é giocato un altro cambio.

Totalmente nel pallone.

La turca quanti danni oggi?


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Fisicamente corrono il doppio di noi. Incredibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ripenso sempre all'addio a zero di zapata. A cifre congrue sarebbe stato oro in questo milan



società imbarazzante. ma tutte cose ampiamente preventivate


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Bennacer in una partita in cui tutta la squadra è allo sbando ha delle attenuanti, altri come Chala e Suso che continua a pascolare a destra NO


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma guardate la GRINTA con cui giocano i fiorentini.
> La stessa che hanno TUTTI contro di noi, perchè semplicemente noi siamo talmente molli talmente molli che facciamo esaltare chiunque.
> Guardate come va nei contrasti Chiesa e guardate come va Suso.



Proprio così. La costante di tutte le nostre partite


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Pazzesco, l'unico tiro in porta è stato quello di sugo ahahhaha


----------



## Coccosheva81 (29 Settembre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> C'è chi critica Donnarumma. Senza di lui penso perederemmo tutte la partite almeno 3 - 0



Beh oddio non è che comunque ci andiamo tanto lontano...


----------



## uolfetto (29 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Castrovillari che si mangia tutto il centrocampo nostro



castrovilli ha fatto un partitone anche contro il centrocampo della juve. figurarsi contro il nostro.


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma rebic?


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> C'è chi critica Donnarumma. Senza di lui penso perederemmo tutte la partite almeno 3 - 0



Gliela ha tirata in bocca, basta mitizzare sto pippone


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2019)

Agghiacciante


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma un allenatore che sotto 0-1 dopo un espulsione toglie la prima punta vi sembra normale? 20 minuti dopo é ancora non si é giocato un altro cambio.
> 
> Totalmente nel pallone.
> 
> La turca quanti danni oggi?



A quest'ora ne aveva fatti 3 o 4 invece Piatek vero?


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma un allenatore che sotto 0-1 dopo un espulsione toglie la prima punta vi sembra normale? 20 minuti dopo é ancora non si é giocato un altro cambio.
> 
> Totalmente nel pallone.
> 
> La turca quanti danni oggi?


Ha tolto il polacco per cercare di difendersi ed evitare l'imbarcata...


----------



## MarcoG (29 Settembre 2019)

Perdere ci sta, per l’amor del cielo. Anche che dei ragazzi facciano fesserie. Non va bene che giochino così mosci, così spenti, così assenti.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bennacer in una partita in cui tutta la squadra è allo sbando ha delle attenuanti, altri come Chala e Suso che continua a pascolare a destra NO



Concordo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2019)

Come ho sempre detto, il Milan è una Ferrari che va riammodernata, non si può pensare di traslare la filosofia dell'Atalanta al Milan. Perché il Milan è il Milan. La colpa maggiore è della proprietà e delle scelte folli fatte da tutti i punti di vista. Ci vogliono giocatori forti, allenatore di fama mondiale, dirigenti esperti. Basta le idiozie del Milan ai milanisti, basta maestri, guru e santoni.


----------



## David Drills (29 Settembre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> castrovilli ha fatto un partitone anche contro il centrocampo della juve. figurarsi contro il nostro.



Il giocatore d'esperienza Gaetano Castrovilli, aggiungerei. 22 anni direttamente dalla Cremonese.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Gliela ha tirata in bocca, basta mitizzare sto pippone



Ma finitela. In tutte le partite ci salva almeno 3-4 volte. Con un portiere medio avremmo 0 punti in questo momento.


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto, il Milan è una Ferrari che va riammodernata, non si può pensare di traslare la filosofia dell'Atalanta al Milan. Perché il Milan è il Milan. La colpa maggiore è della proprietà e delle scelte folli fatte da tutti i punti di vista. Ci vogliono giocatori forti, allenatore di fama mondiale, dirigenti esperti. Basta le idiozie del Milan ai milanisti, basta maestri, guru e santoni.


Più che altro siamo una panda col motore truccato per sembrare una supercar...


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

*Esce il grande campione Suso e dentro Castellitto*


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Guardiamo i lati positivi che non mancano:

1) La nuova app
2) I magnifici renderings dels nuovos stadios di Popolous e Manicas
3) La tasc fors antirazzismo
4) I grandi ex dirigenti
5) I giovani che-se-li-rivendi-fai-i-soldi-come-Tiago-Giallò
6) Il mega manager anglo-sudafricano che ci farà diventare ricchi e moderni

Cosa manca? Nulla, direi.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Io noahahhaha tutti a spasso ribery, un Campione


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Gazidis sei una ****


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

Altra sassata a Gazidis


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

*Ribery dipinge calcio. Grandissimo gol e 3-0*


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

E sono treeeeeeeeeeee

Maldini e Boban sotterratevi, pagliacci.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Hanno mollato a Giampaolo.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Umiliati.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ha tolto il polacco per cercare di difendersi ed evitare l'imbarcata...



Eccallà, 3 a 0.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Settembre 2019)

Ribery è un grande, punto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Derubiamo Libery per favore, che giocatore!!!


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2019)

Dove sono i 2 conigli?


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Finalmente fischi a quel cesso di sugo


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Presi a calci in faccia da MOntella.. questo per dirvi quanto è diverso allenare in provincia.

BASTA ALLENATORI DALLE PROVINCE


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ha messo castelletto e non Rebic. Complimenti,


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Settembre 2019)

Bene dai. Grazie alla società, alle bandiere in dirigenza e all’impegno dei giocatori e dello staff.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

umiliati da vincenzella. 

che degrado.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2019)

Non avrei mai detto che qualcuno potesse fare peggio di Gattuso. Giampollo in un certo senso è un fenomeno vero


----------



## ARKANA (29 Settembre 2019)

Pure la curva ha applaudito al gol di ribery XD


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2019)

Siamo vergognosi! Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2019)

Secondo ma questa è l’ultima partita del Milan con Giampaolo allenatore


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto, il Milan è una Ferrari che va riammodernata, non si può pensare di traslare la filosofia dell'Atalanta al Milan. Perché il Milan è il Milan. La colpa maggiore è della proprietà e delle scelte folli fatte da tutti i punti di vista. Ci vogliono giocatori forti, allenatore di fama mondiale, dirigenti esperti. Basta le idiozie del Milan ai milanisti, basta maestri, guru e santoni.



Parole sante. Nulla da aggiungere


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma avete visto con che faccia è rientrato in campo Giampy? E questo dovrebbe caricare la squadra? Se non lo cacciano si va in B


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Eccallà, 3 a 0.


Uahahahah, guarda che non ho mica detto che era la mossa giusta. Ho solo dato un'interpretazione.


----------



## Mika (29 Settembre 2019)

Allegri o Spalletti subito.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Settembre 2019)

Io l'avevo detto detto che ci facevano la festa.Giampaolo sta facendo peggio di
Inzaghi
Brocchi
Mihajlovic
Seedorf

tutti assieme!


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fa bene che ci sta a fare qua?
> Anche Paqueta' dovrebbe chiederla.



bravo


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

ma come si permette Ribery a quell'età?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ci faranno anche il quarto


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

*Leao 1-3*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

L'unico che si salva


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Adesso con sto gol diranno

"La squadra ha reaggggito!!!!!! Alla prossima ci riskattiamo!1".


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Madonna che gol


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Leao 1-3*


Male.

Adesso diranno "ripartiamo dal gol di Leao".


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

bravo leao.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2019)

Per me a fine partita scappa come a Brescia e non lo si trova più per un mese


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

Leao alla weah... piatek guarda e impara


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Giocatorone il ragazzino che deve fare il centrale.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

1-3. Giampaolo salvo. Con questo gol siamo fidelizzati.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

peccato Leao verrai assorbito dai tuoi compagni


----------



## sipno (29 Settembre 2019)

Ok...

Sconfitti... 

Ma da stasera in poi Leao punta centrale.

Piatek con giampaolo a fare in kullooo


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me a fine partita scappa come a Brescia e non lo si trova più per un mese




Tocca aprire le scommesse.

Arriva prima la fuga di Giampaolo o il suo esonero?


----------



## MarcoG (29 Settembre 2019)

Oh ma questo è forte sul serio... lo venderemo a gennaio quindi...


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Settembre 2019)

Gran bel gol. Bravo Leao.


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

Esce suso e segnamo


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 1-3. Giampaolo salvo. Con questo gol siamo fidelizzati.



Sicuro. Vedrai. 

Ormai in sto club ridicolo basta un gol (anche della bandiera) per gridare al miracolo.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> Esce suso e segnamo



Nota NON a margine


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

chiesa è perfetto per i gobbi. 

cascatore al punto giusto, falso, e isterico.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Se hanno 10 mln per 4 dirigenti che girano i pollici allora tirassero fuori 15 mln e prendessero Allegri


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Settembre 2019)

Per segnare ha dovuto da solo scartare mezza difesa, perché di gioco offensivo proprio non se ne vede neanche l'ombra...


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Far entrare castelletto è malafede.


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Vi segnalo san siro già mezzo vuoto al momento del gol di leao


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se hanno 10 mln per 4 dirigenti che girano i pollici allora tirassero fuori 15 mln e prendessero Allegri


Allegri penso non ne accetterebbe neanche 20 per arrivare in 'sto circo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Settembre 2019)

Siamo la peggiore squadra del campionato insieme alla Samp, sarà dura difficile vincere con le neopromosse


----------



## vota DC (29 Settembre 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Oh ma questo è forte sul serio... lo venderemo a gennaio quindi...



Se si demoralizza e svaluta momentaneamente sì.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Che bello la curva vuota, si meritano il peggio


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Siamo la peggiore squadra del campionato insieme alla Samp, sarà dura difficile vincere con le neopromosse



guardacaso anche dj Francesco fu vicino al Milan


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Sud vuota?

Finalmente *****. Deve essere vuota fino a fine campionato.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Che mozzarelle che tira la turca


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Settembre 2019)

Io vorrei vedere per una volta questa squadra senza suso e chalacoso...

UNA VOLTA...

Solo per vedere se facciamo così schifo a priori o se sono quei due cessi che ci rovinano ogni trama...


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Settembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> guardacaso anche dj Francesco fu vicino al Milan



Ha fatto bene Inzaghi a rimanere alla Lazio. Figurati se Allegri tornerebbe in questa situazione, l'unico fattibile è Gattuso


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

manca solo il gol di boateng


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Settembre 2019)

Comunque non so se avremmo potuto pareggiare, ma Musacchio è un *********.

Giampaolo, spiace umanamente ma è inadeguato. Va bene anche Donadoni al posto suo.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Settembre 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Comunque non so se avremmo potuto pareggiare, ma Musacchio è un *********.
> 
> Giampaolo, spiace umanamente ma è inadeguato. Va bene anche Donadoni al posto suo.



donadoni, già evocato da qualcuno in precedenza, allena in cina.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Settembre 2019)

ahhahaahhahah ma le facevo io a pes ste robe


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

no ma continuiamo a difenderlo sto *********.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma che devo vedere? Donnarumma che gioca a centrocampo &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stasera si è capito perché Bennacer non giocava.



migliore in campo in qualche partita, lo sapevo che alla 1a cappella sbucavano questi commenti. meglio biglia dai


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Io comunque metterei Jack lo squartatore in panca.

Almeno la soddisfazione di appenderli al muro per il resto del campionato 'sti giocatori infami.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Che gol Leao, fantastico, fosse stato fatto con partita ancora in bilico sarebbe venuto giu' lo stadio.
Decisamente meglio lui di Piatek che non deve giocare a genova, assolutamente.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Difendetelo ancora dai, sù


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Spero solo non prendano l'espulsione come alibi per non cacciarlo


----------



## markjordan (29 Settembre 2019)

ora si ragiona
senza schemi , come va va
peccato chala sia ancora li , bella doppietta oggi , x loro


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Settembre 2019)

Sono stufo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Settembre 2019)

Pensare che avevamo Zapata e Bakayoko che facevano il loro egregio lavoro


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> migliore in campo in qualche partita, lo sapevo che alla 1a cappella sbucavano questi commenti. meglio biglia dai



concordo, a me è piaciuto nonostante qualche errore perche' ha il coraggio di fare qualche dribbling e qualche giocata un po' azzardata a differenza di Biglia.
Peccato che non puoi pero' fare due ingenuita' cosi' , 3 con un errore nel primo tempo, a questi livelli.
Ma io farei di tutto per non bruciarlo.


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> ahhahaahhahah ma le facevo io a pes ste robe



Quando premevi per sbaglio e ti trovavi il portiere a centrocampo!


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2019)

Insisto. Serie B. Fuoco purificatore.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> guardacaso anche dj Francesco fu vicino al Milan



sembra che lo facciano apposta ad andare a cercare sti allenatori....

cmq se lo esonenerano io credo si farà una scelta interna: giunti o ganz, tanto ormai il trend è quello, e soldi per pagare un top non ce ne sono.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Non ci posso pensare, nel giorno del compleanno di Sheffield, lui mette il 7 spagnolo per omaggiarlo. Lo caccerei solo per questo.


----------



## markjordan (29 Settembre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Pensare che avevamo Zapata e Bakayoko che facevano il loro egregio lavoro


e abate


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma finitela. In tutte le partite ci salva almeno 3-4 volte. Con un portiere medio avremmo 0 punti in questo momento.



ahahahahahaha altre 2-3 cappelle anche stasera.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

La curva deserta e' spettacolo per i miei occhi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Insisto. Serie B. Fuoco purificatore.



Magari.


----------



## hsl (29 Settembre 2019)

Io ne ho le p**** piene. Voglio proprio vedere se quei fenomeni della sud si faranno sentire sotto la sede.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Krunic poca roba, delusione enorme.

Salvo solo Bennacer e Leao, oggi non bene neppure Theo.

Peggiore Suso , seguono nell'ordine Musacchio e Chalanoglu nell'ordine che preferite.

Donnarumma anche oggi graziato sia nel primo che nel secondo tempo.. poi para un rigore centrale e qualcuno grida: Fenomenooooo


----------



## David Drills (29 Settembre 2019)

Bene dai, anche infortunio grave per krunic, così Kessie non esce più. Anche se, esce Kessie e facciamo ancora peggio.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Settembre 2019)

Ok dobbiamo cambiare allenatore. Abbiamo la sosta e due partite abbordabili a seguire. Abbiamo la possibilità di dare ad un nuovo tecnico quasi un mese di tempo per rodare. Serve che ci sia decisione e che sia immediata, il rischio è troppo elevato: non è più questione di gioco, ma del fatto che il morale è troppo, troppo, troppo basso.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Il turco ha sulla coscienza due gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Rendiamoci conto 4 gol fatti 2 rigori 1 su azione personale..


----------



## 7vinte (29 Settembre 2019)

Umiliazione totale! Vergogna!


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Paradossalmente abbiamo giocato meglio e segnato quando Giampaolo ha detto "Fate quello che vi pare!


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 5
Musacchio 3
Romagnoli 5
Hernandez 5
Kessie 4
Bennacer 5
Calhanouglu 3
Suso 3,5
Piatek 4
Leao 7

Krunic 5,5
Duarte 6
Castelletto 4

Giampaolo 0. Solo per il cambio di castelletto merita l’esonero.


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Società e proprietà da incendiare.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

Pochi fischi ma perché la curva non c'è, speriamo in una bella contestazione pesante anche fuori dallo stadio


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Insisto. Serie B. Fuoco purificatore.



Sarebbe manna dal cielo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2019)

Bisogna prendere Ranieri, è l'unico allenatore abbordabile in grado di poter fare qualcosa in questa situazione.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ovviamente Maldini e Boban non ci metterenanno minimamente la faccia. Comunque la cosa più preoccupante è che la squadra non segue l’allenatore. È palese. Per me non c’è speranza che la riprenda.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Bisogna prendere Ranieri, è l'unico allenatore abbordabile in grado di poter fare qualcosa in questa situazione.



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2019)

Mi aspetto uno tra Maldini e Boban davanti le telecamere.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Calabria 5
> Musacchio 3
> Romagnoli 5
> ...



Perfette


----------



## Kaw (29 Settembre 2019)

Ho spento il decoder a fine primo tempo, direi che ho fatto bene.
Complimenti a chi di voi è rimasto fino alla fine, siete voi gli eroi. Io purtroppo non ce l'ho fatta...


----------



## R41D3N (29 Settembre 2019)

Squadra allo sbando totale. Occhio che qui si rischia grosso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

Una delle figure più devastanti di sempre


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Settembre 2019)

serie b strascontata...speriamo solo che serva per liberarci finalmente dal demonio...grazie per aver ucciso la passione di milioni di persone...grazie di cuore...


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> concordo, a me è piaciuto nonostante qualche errore perche' ha il coraggio di fare qualche dribbling e qualche giocata un po' azzardata a differenza di Biglia.
> Peccato che non puoi pero' fare due ingenuita' cosi' , 3 con un errore nel primo tempo, a questi livelli.
> Ma io farei di tutto per non bruciarlo.



Qualche errore?! 2 rigori! Questa è una partita da 2, non scherziamo. Oggi peggiore in campo insieme a Musacchio. Comunque tutti insufficienti ad eccezione di Leao.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.



Ci arriveranno i dirigenti pagati milioni di euro l'anno a prendere una decisione tanto semplice e banale? 

Io dico di no


----------



## Wetter (29 Settembre 2019)

Partita tremenda,i segnali visti nella partita con il Torino sono soltanto un ricordo.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2019)

Io davanti alle telecamere ci vorrei vedere i Singer e Gazidis, visto che comandano. Con Borini interprete, chiaro.


----------



## sipno (29 Settembre 2019)

Fuori Giampaolo e ripartiamo da Leao Centravanti.

Inseriamo Rebic per fare in modo che possa alternarsi con leao sulla fascia sinistra.

Ora come ora sono tutti KO.


Malssimo Cal, Bennacer peggio del peggior Biglia.

Piatek danno assoluto per questa squadra... Per me assieme a Giampaolo complice dei problemi.


----------



## 1972 (29 Settembre 2019)

abbiamo un becchino al posto di un allenatore. ogni volta che lo inquadrano ti viene una tristezza sconfortante. ma vatteneaafaa


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Dopo giorni di disquisizioni tattiche 433 4321 4231 abbiamo capito che semplicemente , da ANNI, il problema del Milan è la scarsezza degli interpreti in campo.
Ok bonucci nel girone d'andata (poi molto bene nel ritorno pero' con un romagnoli che divento' un muro con lui di fianco) , ok Higuain, ma 1 solo giocatore UNO solo, in mezzo a gente veramente mediocre che prende minimo 2 milioni all'anno sentendosi arrivata forte fortissima noi siamo il Milan!, non puo' combinare nulla di nulla.

Ci vorrebbero almeno 3 o 4 volponi, gente molto fisica dietro (basta calabria basta musacchio), gente che contrasta ogni santo pallone in ogni santo modo (via kessie, via suso, via castillejo) senza aver paura di rompersi la testa o di spettinarsi.

Contro di noi tutti hanno sempre avuto un livello fisico e di gioco verticale, nettamente superiore.

Dentro subito SPALLETTI.
L'unico.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Si salvano, per me, solo Donnarumma e Leao.


----------



## markjordan (29 Settembre 2019)

io c'ero
o cambiamo subito guida e si panchinano chala e company (pure donnarumma) o si retrocede


----------



## uolfetto (29 Settembre 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Squadra allo sbando totale. Occhio che qui si rischia grosso.



concordo, sono molto preoccupato per il resto della stagione.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (29 Settembre 2019)

Il punto più basso degli ultimi 7 anni


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Perfette



Dare 3.5 a Suso e 5 a Bennacer è assurdo. Avesse fatto Suso gli errori di Bennacer parlereste di altro. Bennacer ha fatto una partita da 2, cosa c’e Di male nel dirlo? Due rigori procurati, mille palle sbagliate. Di cosa parliamo?


----------



## ARKANA (29 Settembre 2019)

Spero vivamente questa sia l ultima di giampollo con il milan


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Io chiuderei così stasera.


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Allenatore totalmente inadeguato in termini di attributi, un depresso che deprime tutta la squadra (già scarsa) che si arrende al minimo intoppo e che non segue minimamente il mister. Se aggiungi che abbiamo dei cancri in rosa.....


----------



## markjordan (29 Settembre 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> abbiamo un becchino al posto di un allenatore. ogni volta che lo inquadrano ti viene una tristezza sconfortante. ma vatteneaafaa


crisantemi


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> concordo, sono molto preoccupato per il resto della stagione.


Faremo come la Fiorentina l'anno scorso.


----------



## RojoNero (29 Settembre 2019)

non dico nulla se no potrei esagerare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2019)

Ehhhh ma il primo tempo con il Torino era stato calcio champagne.


----------



## wildfrank (29 Settembre 2019)

Attendo i tuoni di super Lollo!


----------



## braungioxe (29 Settembre 2019)

Il bello è che vengono pagati... Squadra da 2a categoria


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> migliore in campo in qualche partita, lo sapevo che alla 1a cappella sbucavano questi commenti. meglio biglia dai



L'hai vista la partita?
Perché se non l'hai vista il tuo commento lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Dare 3.5 a Suso e 5 a Bennacer è assurdo. Avesse fatto Suso gli errori di Bennacer parlereste di altro. Bennacer ha fatto una partita da 2, cosa c’e Di male nel dirlo? Due rigori procurati, mille palle sbagliate. Di cosa parliamo?



Suso non ha fatto assolutamente NULLA, se non un abbozzo del suo solito tiro del piffero, che per la legge dei grandi numeri ogni tanto azzecca. Bennacer procura 2 rigori è vero, ma sul primo poteva fare davvero ben poco, il 100% dei giocatori avrebbe procurato rigore. Il secondo è stato ingenuo, ma sullo 0-2 con un uomo in meno, lo scoramento è più che comprensibile. Almeno però ha provato a correre e giocare per tutta la partita. Ma ovviamente male anche lui.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Settembre 2019)

In caso di esonero, ho il terrore a pensare a quale allenatore potrebbero scegliere. Se arriva uno tipo Prandelli io ufficialmente mi dimetto da tifoso.


----------



## Casnop (29 Settembre 2019)

La peggior partita del Milan negli.ultimi anni, indecorosa per il nome e la tradizioni del club. Gioco ruminato, evanescente, puramente figurativo, di una squadra frustrata dalla pochezza di ciò che esprime. Il matrimonio tra un gruppo di giocatori con scarsa o nulla esperienza, ed un allenatore con scarsissima esperienza di calcio ad alti livelli, sta fallendo. Si prenda tutti atto con umiltà della realtà, e si corra ai ripari prima che allo stallo segua la caduta libera di una squadra totalmente impreparata a soffrire e gestire problemi più grandi di essa. Giampaolo è un buon tecnico, ma non è certamente in grado di guidare il Milan più giovane ed impreparato della storia. Singer era a San Siro, avrà sentito la responsabilità di guidare un club di calcio come il Milan, ora agisca, e prima che poi.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

E' forse il punto più basso della nostra storia. Che sia maledetto Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## Wetter (29 Settembre 2019)

Mio modestissimo parere: giudicare i singoli in una partita del genere è impossibile,a parte Leao tutti gli altri sono dal 4 in sotto.Qui ci sono problemi di testa,di carattere.


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Settembre 2019)

Peggior partita mai visto. Veramente siamo allo sbando totale, la squadra non segue l'allenatore per niente.
Ho davvero paura di finire in B. Non so chi direi di si di venire al Milan in questo momento.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Settembre 2019)

Sconfitta davvero preoccupante. 
Sul piano mentale e nervoso vedo una squadra proprio vuota, senza anima, che crolla alle prime difficoltà. 
Stasera è anche impossibile fare critiche perché proprio non si è giocato.


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2019)

Lo dico ora: secondo me verrà richiamato Gattuso


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora: secondo me verrà richiamato Gattuso



Non accetterebbe mai


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

I primi due gol causati da palle perse da chi secondo voi? Le opzioni sono:

A) calhanoglu
B) calhanoglu
C) calhanoglu


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ecco... adesso mi aspetto l’esonero e, se c’è serietà, l’arrivo di Allegri.


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Che dirà il maestro?


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I primi due gol causati da palle perse da chi secondo voi? Le opzioni sono:
> 
> A) calhanoglu
> B) calhanoglu
> C) calhanoglu



Io mi butto, Chalanoglu?


----------



## RickyB83 (29 Settembre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ecco... adesso mi aspetto l’esonero e, se c’è serietà, l’arrivo di Allegri.



Via Giampollo! Via!


----------



## alexxx19 (29 Settembre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ecco... adesso mi aspetto l’esonero e, se c’è serietà, l’arrivo di Allegri.



perchè pensi accetterebbe di venire ad allenare questa squadra?


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'hai vista la partita?
> Perché se non l'hai vista il tuo commento lascia il tempo che trova.



1 partita oscena dopo qualche buona prestazionecontro 2 anni di nefandezze di biglia e mi tocca leggere "ecco perchè non gioca bennacer".

poi diciamo che dobbiamo aver pazienza per non bruciare i giovani...

i giovani son già bruciati nel momento in cui entrano in campo "precari" perchè alla 1a cappella arrivanole critiche. altro che.


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

Ormai è certificato anche il fallimento del CR7 dei dirigenti, delle bandiere Maldini e Boban, e del fondo ricchissimo e straniero.
Ci sono tutti i presupposti per far invocare dai media e dai tifosi l’arrivo del Cavaliere Bianco, l’unico che può salvare il salvabile e rebootare il Milan.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Qualche errore?! 2 rigori! Questa è una partita da 2, non scherziamo. Oggi peggiore in campo insieme a Musacchio. Comunque tutti insufficienti ad eccezione di Leao.



Certo, pero' ha provato a giocare ha dribblato ha corso, io perdono chi si impegna e spero che mostri qualcosa, da Biglia ormai non mi aspetto piu' nulla.
Speriamo di non bruciarlo perchè abbiamo molto bisogno di lui.


----------



## Walker (29 Settembre 2019)

Una delle peggiori prestazioni mai viste in mezzo secolo di Milan.
Mai avrei pensato uno scempio simile, senza uno straccio di gioco, grinta, niente.
Ogni volta che inquadrano Giampaolo c'è da toccarsi dove non batte il sole, pur non essendo superstizioso lo devo dire, mai vista un espressione più devastante


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ormai è certificato anche il fallimento del CR7 dei dirigenti, delle bandiere Maldini e Boban, e del fondo ricchissimo e straniero.
> Ci sono tutti i presupposti per far invocare dai media e dai tifosi l’arrivo del Cavaliere Bianco, l’unico che può salvare il salvabile e rebootare il Milan.



Sarà il prossimo step, dopo la "contestazione". Vedrai.


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Certo, pero' ha provato a giocare ha dribblato ha corso, io perdono chi si impegna e spero che mostri qualcosa, da Biglia ormai non mi aspetto piu' nulla.
> Speriamo di non bruciarlo perchè abbiamo molto bisogno di lui.



Sono il primo che schifa biglia, sia chiaro...valuto la partita di oggi. Oggi Bennacer è da 2 in pagella. Domani leggete i quotidiani e vedrete che avrà lui il voto peggiore (giustamente)


----------



## varvez (29 Settembre 2019)

Purtroppo male malissimo. Anche nel primo tempo, prima dell'inferiorità numerica, abbiamo giocato male, senza idee, senza decidere se sviluppare l'azione a destra o sinistra, senza riempire l'area e con un Leao che non sapeva bene dove andare (colpa del mister). Kessie ha sbagliato ogni cosa e con lui Calahnoglu, se due dei tre di centrocampo sono fuori dalla partita non potrai mai vincere anche perchè di fronte hai Pulgar (che dovevamo prendere noi), Badel (che potevamo prendere noi) e Castrovilli.

Piatek ormai non segna più, in nessun modo che non sia il tiro dal dischetto e abbiamo visto che Leao deve prendere il suo posto. In difesa tralasciamo la violenza di Musacchio - espulsione sacrosanta - e l'inadeguatezza di Calabria. A tal proposito mi piacerebbe vederci a 3, con Duarte-Musacchio-Romagnoli e Conti a destra Henandez a sinistra. Calabria NON può essere un titolare del Milan.

Giampaolo ha fallito, ormai è conclamato. Purtroppo non credo ci siano alternative sia perchè la proprietà non vuole spendere, sia perchè vorrebbe dire che la scelta di Maldini (e dovremmo iniziare a parlare anche del management) è stata totalmente sbagliata. Il mister non è in grado di insegnare nulla anche per lo scarso comprendonio di giocatori modesti, spocchiosi, inadeguati e mal gestiti, anche fuori dal campo.

Non ne usciremo fino a quando la vera proprietà nuova arriverà e porterà - speriamo - soldi, allenatore top e campioni, quelli veri, quelli alla Ribery.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Sono il primo che schifa biglia, sia chiaro...valuto la partita di oggi. Oggi Bennacer è da 2 in pagella. Domani leggete i quotidiani e vedrete che avrà lui il voto peggiore (giustamente)



Ma del voto dei giornali dobbiamo anche po' ultrastrafottercene.
Il giocatore propone cose che biglia non propone, fa quello che a volte faceva bakayoko, si gira palla al piede cerca qualche dribbling per superare il pressing.
E' vivace.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Settembre 2019)

Secondo me tengo giampaolo fino a sabato.. ma intanto sottotraccia inizieranno a contattare qualcuno


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma 5 lo salva solo il rigore parato da un 4 meritato, in uscita è un disastro
Calabria 3,5 lo continuo a ripetere, in lega pro ci sono giocatori uguali a lui, non sa fare nulla
Romagnoli 4,5 imbarazzante, umiliato da un 40enne
Musacchio 3 due sconfitte di fila, sotto 0-1 e si fa togliere (giustamente), purtroppo non può andare fuori rosa visto che non abbiamo riserve
Theo 4,5 stradeluso
Bennacer 4 per i due rigore regalati, ma è l'unico che prova a giocare con Leao
Kessie 6 nulla da dira partita normale
Calhanoglu 4 due palle perse ci costano il gol
Suso 4 invisibile, nullo, imbarazzante
Piatek 4 senza parole, un disastro 
Leao 7 unico che si salva, gol da fenomeno, ma ancora non mi piace dal punto di vista delle movenze

Krunic 6 bene
Duarte 6 bene
Castillejo sv


----------



## zico (29 Settembre 2019)

Questa squadra rischia seriamente la serie B, e lo dico con il pianto nel cuore, ho visto nel 1982 la stessa stagione e lo stesso clima.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 1 partita oscena dopo qualche buona prestazionecontro 2 anni di nefandezze di biglia e mi tocca leggere "ecco perchè non gioca bennacer".
> 
> poi diciamo che dobbiamo aver pazienza per non bruciare i giovani...
> 
> i giovani son già bruciati nel momento in cui entrano in campo "precari" perchè alla 1a cappella arrivanole critiche. altro che.



Mi sa che sbagli utente.

Bennacer ha fatto una partita disastrosa, c'è poco da fare. 
Poi va fatto giocare per forza perché non c'è di meglio.
Biglia non c'entra nulla, io parlo di come ha giocato Bennacer stasera. Non amo generalizzare.


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2019)

Ahahahahahahhahaahha ma lo state sentendo ahahahhahahahhaah, e questo dovrebbe dare la carica?


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

Umiliati dalla Fiorentina... mica dal Barcellona o City. E pensavamo di andare in Champions? A far cosa?

Azzerare tutto. In primis il maestro di calcio e i suoi pupilli turca e suso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> Umiliati dalla Fiorentina... mica dal Barcellona o City. E pensavamo di andare in Champions? A far cosa?
> 
> Azzerare tutto. In primis il maestro di calcio e i suoi pupilli turca e suso




E c'è chi aveva anche il coraggio di prendersela con l'atalanta! Pensa che figura faremmo noi in champion!


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Fuori Giampaolo e ripartiamo da Leao Centravanti.
> 
> Inseriamo Rebic per fare in modo che possa alternarsi con leao sulla fascia sinistra.
> 
> ...



Suso invece migliore in campo eh?


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2019)

Giusto criticarlo stasera, ma mi dite i suoi compagni di reparto Kessie e Chapanoglu cosa hanno di fatto di meglio? Al netto dei rigori la sua prestazione non è stata oscena come quella degli altri due kebabbari


----------



## Milo (29 Settembre 2019)

La cosa gravissima è che non abbiamo centrocampo, tocca alla difesa cercare gli attaccanti, abbiamo dei soprammobili nel mezzo.

Ovviamente più Suso che è diventato inutile quanto il turco.

Noi ci schifavamo per gente come veretout e praet, ma quanto ci avrebbero fatto comodo ora...


----------



## Jazzy R&B (29 Settembre 2019)

Io invidio tutti coloro che ancora la forza mentale di venire qui e fare un commento tecnico a questa "morte assistita" alla quale stiamo assistendo impotenti.Li invidio di tutto cuore.I miei fratelli infieriscono, i miei amici infieriscono, la mia ragazza gobba pure (si, ho padre gobbo, fratelli gobbi, a da un mese pure fidanzata gobba).E fanno bene, lo farei pure io se fossi in loro.Di quello che mi arriva su Whatsup taccio perchè altrimenti vado a buttarmi dal balcone.Siamo diventati ufficialmente gli zimbelli d'Italia, abbiamo sostituito l'Inda in questo fantastico ruolo.Il che è tutto dire.
Complimenti a tutti, andateve a fare in cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## varvez (29 Settembre 2019)

Comunque nell'intervallo Galliani in tribuna al cellulare. Forse si cambia allenatore. O forse parlava con Preziosi per la partita di sabato prossimo.


----------



## Milo (29 Settembre 2019)

Grazie a Dio a Sky ho sentito una cosa seria, ammette la difficoltà di tutti, ma due l’abbiamo presi da due palle perse dal turco.

Se ne accorgeranno in società??


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma 5- uscite a farfalle e tiri respinti malissimo

Calabria 4, nessuna spinta e cross da serie d

Romagnoli 4,5 qualche spunto ma sul primo e secondo gol non ha opposto nessuna resistenza, devastato da ribery sul primo gol

Musacchio 3 indecente, anche lui insieme a romagnoli ridicolo sul primo gol

Theo 5 invisibile

Bennacer 4 due rigori causati degni di un dilettante

Kessiè 5 inutile

Calhanoglu 3,5 peggiore in campo togliendo Musacchio, sui primi due gol palle perse da terza categoria

Suso 4 l'inutilità fatta a persona

Piatek 4 visto che non lo servono mai prova ad andare a prendersi il pallone da solo, peccato che non ne è assolutamente capace. Peggior partita da quando è al Milan

Leao 6 gol fattibile solo quando si è sotto per 0-3 e neppure gli avversari ti contrastano più, per il resto poca roba come tutti gli altri

Krunic e duarte regolari ma in un contesto tremendo, ingiudicabili. Castillejo senza voto


----------



## varvez (29 Settembre 2019)

Se penso a Commisso poi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sbagli utente.
> 
> Bennacer ha fatto una partita disastrosa, c'è poco da fare.
> Poi va fatto giocare per forza perché non c'è di meglio.
> Biglia non c'entra nulla, io parlo di come ha giocato Bennacer stasera. Non amo generalizzare.



ma scusa se mi scrivi "ecco perchè non gioca" vuol dire che il suo sostituto per te è meglio. 
e mi hai stupito.

senza parlare di calhanoglu meglio di paquetà. quel che vuoi ma una prestazione così e paquetà veniva fucilato.

non so vedofigli e figliasti...


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5 lo salva solo il rigore parato da un 4 meritato, in uscita è un disastro
> Calabria 3,5 lo continuo a ripetere, in lega pro ci sono giocatori uguali a lui, non sa fare nulla
> Romagnoli 4,5 imbarazzante, umiliato da un 40enne
> Musacchio 3 due sconfitte di fila, sotto 0-1 e si fa togliere (giustamente), purtroppo non può andare fuori rosa visto che non abbiamo riserve
> ...



pagelle perfette


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma scusa se mi scrivi "ecco perchè non gioca" vuol dire che il suo sostituto per te è meglio.
> e mi hai stupito.
> 
> senza parlare di calhanoglu meglio di paquetà. quel che vuoi ma una prestazione così e paquetà veniva fucilato.
> ...



Sinceramente non ho mai detto Tizio meglio di Caio a dire il vero. Non in senso assoluto.

Parlo della prestazione di Bennacer come parlavo della prestazione di Paqueta. Punto.

Bennacer non gioca perché in fase difensiva è disastroso, oggi Castrovilli sembrava Zidane. Con questo non significa che sia peggio di Biglia, ma oggi abbiamo visto perché non gioca soprattutto un certo tipo di partite.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ho mai detto Tizio meglio di Caio a dire il vero. Non in senso assoluto.
> 
> Parlo della prestazione di Bennacer come parlavo della prestazione di Paqueta. Punto.
> 
> Bennacer non gioca perché in fase difensiva è disastroso, oggi Castrovilli sembrava Zidane. Con questo non significa che sia peggio di Biglia, ma oggi abbiamo visto perché non gioca soprattutto un certo tipo di partite.



non gioca perchè in fase difensiva è un disastro, ma gioca biglia che è un disastro in qualsiasi fase. non capisco ma pazienza


----------



## Manue (30 Settembre 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco chi parla bene di questa Fiorentina, non c’è mezzo giocatore che scambierei coi nostri. In più a livello difensivo sono veramente mediocri.



Era uno scherzo vero?


----------



## Black (30 Settembre 2019)

Montella da noi "idiota della panchina", gioca contro di noi e fa fare ai suoi una partita tatticamente perfetta. Viene da pensare che sia la nostra panchina a rimbecillire gli allenatori


----------



## Paolino (30 Settembre 2019)

A me vien più da pensare che gli undici in campo con la nostra maglia siano scarsi


----------

